# Seguimento Marítimo 2015 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jan 2015 às 00:08)

Tópico de 2015 para seguimento de informação marítima e costeira, praias, temperatura da água, ondulação, vento, etc, bem como para acompanhar outras notícias que sejam importantes neste tema como por exemplo a limpeza/poluição, interdições, segurança, etc.

*Link's úteis:*

*Temperatura da água*
IPMA - Informação Costeira
IPMA - Cartas de previsão para Portugal 
Modelo MOHID
NOAA AVHRR Europe Sea Surface Temperature
Instituto Hidrográfico (Temperatura Bóias)
CLIMAAT Temperatura Bóias Açores
CLIMAAT Temperatura Bóias Madeira
Meteogalicia - Temperatura da água do Atlântico - Meteosat 9
Meteogalicia (Temperatura Bóias Galiza)
Temperatura del agua del mar AEMET
AEMET Predicción Playas (Espanha)

*Ondulação e Marés*
Instituto Hidrográfico (Bóias, ondulação, marés, etc)
NOAA Wave Watch III
WindGuru
Storm Surf - Wave Model - North Atlantic Sea Height (em pés)

*Segurança, Qualidade, etc*
SNIRH - Zonas Balneares
Associação Bandeira Azul
Instituto de Socorros a Náufragos (Vigilância, segurança, riscos)

*Surf*
Offshore
Surftotal
WindGuru

*Webcams*
BeachCam (várias webcams)
Praia da Salema Algarve
Sagres
Lagos

*Anos anteriores:*
Seguimento Marítimo 2014 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)
Seguimento Marítimo 2013 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)
Seguimento Marítimo 2012 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)
Seguimento Marítimo 2011 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)
Seguimento Marítimo 2010 (Praias, Temperatura água, ondulação, vento, etc)
Seguimento Praias 2009 (Temperatura água, ondulação, vento, etc)


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2015 às 02:58)

O lixo oceânico dá à costa. Outrora julgadas limpas por não terem frequência significativa de visitantes, as praias selvagens do nosso litoral estão condenadas a serem uma lixeira. Não pelo lixo levado pelos visitantes e pescadores, que prolifera também como resultado de um incompreensível desprezo pelo que não é apenas deles mas de todos, humanos ou não, mas pelo lixo que cada vez mais está a ser devolvido pelo oceano. Já não há onda que não transporte lixo, água que por mais límpida que de longe pareça que não esteja infiltrada de todo o tipo de partículas e objectos artificiais, partículas tão pequenas que são ingeridas por todos os seres vivos; partículas microscópicas que provêm da lavagem das nossas roupas de fibras sintéticas e que não se decompôem quimicamente mas fracturam-se em pedaços cada vez mais pequenos até serem assimilados por simples células e organismos unicelulares, destruindo-as e contaminando quase invisivelmente toda a cadeia alimentar e ecossistemas.
Mas e que dizer do lixo graúdo? É que se ainda é possível pela boa vontade de alguns recolher uma grande parte dos objectos plásticos que pululam nas praias "selvagens", há lixo que talvez ninguém consiga tirar jamais por falta de recursos e de vontade oficial.
Ficam aqui algumas imagens.

Praia da Ursa:
O início de 2014 marcou uma afluência incrível de detritos e desde aí só tem aumentado. Sempre que visito a Ursa recolho alguns objectos e trago-os pelo trilho da falésia acima. Outros reuniram-nos em montes e lançaram-lhes fogo... plásticos de todo o tipo a serem incinerados a céu aberto numa reserva natural, não é solução.






Alvidrar, Praia do Caneiro (que ironia...):
Esta praia é talvez a última enseada selvagem quase sem visitantes. Para descer ao areal é necessário fazer escalada usando cordas. Já a visitei algumas vezes, um pequeno paraíso remoto, com um comjunto de cavernas e grutas oceânicas notáveis.
Em 10 de Abril de 2014, primeira vez que passei pelas falésias circundantes após os temporais de ondas do início desse ano, deparei com isto.













Isto são tubagens gigantescas usadas nos emissores submarinos de esgotos. Assim de longe parecem ter um diâmetro de quase dois metros (ainda não desci lá abaixo e medi) e várias dezenas de metros de comprimento embora pareçam ter sido quebradas em pedaços e provavelmente pertenciam a troços mais longos. De onde é que isto veio e como é que conseguiram entrar pela estreita enseada? Por que só apareceram aqui? Tentei investigar e a única coisa que encontrei que parece estar relacionada é esta notícia:
http://noticias.uol.com.br/lusa/ultnot/2002/02/28/ult611u9331.jhtm
Poderão ser os restos do megatubo de 518m de comprimento perdido no litoral norte do Rio de Janeiro há 12 anos? Custa-me a crer que as correntes os tenham transportado desde o Atlântico Sul. teriam que ter dado a volta toda, ser apanhados pela corrente de Benguela, cruzar o equador e captados nas Caraíbas pela corrente do Golfo. Penso que haverá uma origem muito mais próxima e serve a notícia para sabermos que este tipo de tubagens costuma ser rebocadas desde os locais de fabricação até aos destinos de instalação e que provavelmente estas também terão sido perdidas. A questão é: como é que vão ser retiradas dali?

Imagem de 17 de Abril, só para mostrar a dimensão em comparação com a figura diminuta de um pescador na falésia:





Coloquei esta mensagem no seguimento 2015 porque qual não foi o meu espanto e desgosto, quando fui há dois dias ver o pôr-do-sol ao Cabo da Roca, e captei esta imagem da Praia da Ursa:





Até a paisagem da Praia da Ursa já está condenada a incluír o nosso lixo.


----------



## DaniFR (8 Jan 2015 às 11:56)

StormRic disse:


> Isto são tubagens gigantescas usadas nos emissores submarinos de esgotos. Assim de longe parecem ter um diâmetro de quase dois metros (ainda não desci lá abaixo e medi) e várias dezenas de metros de comprimento embora pareçam ter sido quebradas em pedaços e provavelmente pertenciam a troços mais longos. De onde é que isto veio e como é que conseguiram entrar pela estreita enseada? Por que só apareceram aqui? Tentei investigar e a única coisa que encontrei que parece estar relacionada é esta notícia:
> http://noticias.uol.com.br/lusa/ultnot/2002/02/28/ult611u9331.jhtm
> Poderão ser os restos do megatubo de 518m de comprimento perdido no litoral norte do Rio de Janeiro há 12 anos? Custa-me a crer que as correntes os tenham transportado desde o Atlântico Sul. teriam que ter dado a volta toda, ser apanhados pela corrente de Benguela, cruzar o equador e captados nas Caraíbas pela corrente do Golfo. Penso que haverá uma origem muito mais próxima e serve a notícia para sabermos que este tipo de tubagens costuma ser rebocadas desde os locais de fabricação até aos destinos de instalação e que provavelmente estas também terão sido perdidas. A questão é: como é que vão ser retiradas dali?
> 
> Imagem de 17 de Abril, só para mostrar a dimensão em comparação com a figura diminuta de um pescador na falésia:


Podem ser os restos deste tubo: http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia...l-de-sintra-e-de-piscicultura-de-mira-1621564


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2015 às 17:12)

DaniFR disse:


> Podem ser os restos deste tubo: http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia...l-de-sintra-e-de-piscicultura-de-mira-1621564



Excelente descoberta esta notícia, é mesmo isto. Diâmetro de 2m e não apenas 1,4m. E ao ler esta notícia desconfio que o cortaram e enfiaram de propósito naquela enseada, à espera de saber o que fazer com ele.

Obrigado, como é que encontraste a notícia?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Jan 2015 às 17:50)

Triste é ver que essa notícia tem praticamente um ano e ao tubo ninguém faz nada...


----------



## DaniFR (8 Jan 2015 às 22:40)

StormRic disse:


> Excelente descoberta esta notícia, é mesmo isto. Diâmetro de 2m e não apenas 1,4m. E ao ler esta notícia desconfio que o cortaram e enfiaram de propósito naquela enseada, à espera de saber o que fazer com ele.
> 
> Obrigado, como é que encontraste a notícia?


Quando referiste o caso do megatubo do Rio de Janeiro, lembrei-me desta notícia, que tinha lido há uns tempos, sobre um grande tubo que andava junto à costa na zona de Sintra. Bastou pesquisar por "tubo à deriva" para encontrar a notícia.


----------



## Vitor TT (9 Jan 2015 às 01:10)

StormRic disse:


> O lixo oceânico dá à costa. Outrora julgadas limpas por não terem frequência significativa de visitantes, as praias selvagens do nosso litoral estão condenadas a serem uma lixeira. Não pelo lixo levado pelos visitantes e pescadores, que prolifera também como resultado de um incompreensível desprezo pelo que não é apenas deles mas de todos, humanos ou não, mas pelo lixo que cada vez mais está a ser devolvido pelo oceano. Já não há onda que não transporte lixo, água que por mais límpida que de longe pareça que não esteja infiltrada de todo o tipo de partículas e objectos artificiais, partículas tão pequenas que são ingeridas por todos os seres vivos; partículas microscópicas que provêm da lavagem das nossas roupas de fibras sintéticas e que não se decompôem quimicamente mas fracturam-se em pedaços cada vez mais pequenos até serem assimilados por simples células e organismos unicelulares, destruindo-as e contaminando quase invisivelmente toda a cadeia alimentar e ecossistemas.
> Mas e que dizer do lixo graúdo? É que se ainda é possível pela boa vontade de alguns recolher uma grande parte dos objectos plásticos que pululam nas praias "selvagens", há lixo que talvez ninguém consiga tirar jamais por falta de recursos e de vontade oficial.
> Ficam aqui algumas imagens.
> 
> ...



Merece um gosto como sempre , mas merece um desagrado o que se "avista" na praia , enfim, eu que frequento um pouco o nosso litoral, nem imaginam o que vejo de lixo nas praias que vem do mar, até tenho umas de São Jacinto por exemplo que tirei no ano passado.


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2015 às 02:07)

Vitor TT disse:


> nem imaginam o que vejo de lixo nas praias que vem do mar, até tenho umas de São Jacinto por exemplo que tirei no ano passado.



Penso que devíamos abrir um tópico sobre o assunto, ou então usar este, para mostrar e ajudar à vigilância destas situações.Também para despertar consciências, para tentar alterar os hábitos nocivos que podem facilmente ser corrigidos.
Claro que não será um tópico bonito de se ver mas penso que, por vezes, é preciso mostrar a conspurcação e a degradação para se dar valor à preservação, o feio para reconhecer a necessidade de manter o que é belo. Ao tentarmos sempre compôr as nossas fotos evitando mostrar o lixo, a degradação e a destruição estamos talvez a mostrar uma falsa imagem. Quem vê e não foi lá pensará, olha afinal ainda está tudo bonito. Não é fácil reportar tal assunto mas vou tentar, além de fazer fotos bonitas, fazer umas bem horríveis, afinal até está infelizmente em todo o lado.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Jan 2015 às 09:04)

StormRic disse:


> Não é fácil reportar tal assunto mas vou tentar, além de fazer fotos bonitas, fazer umas bem horríveis, afinal até está infelizmente em todo o lado.


Fazer fotos horríveis é bem mais fácil que fazer fotos bonitas. E mesmo aqui pelo Porto, oportunidades não faltam infelizmente, especialmente entre o Castelo do Queijo e a praia do Homem do Leme onde uma pequena enseada recolhe todo o tipo de lixo oceânico imaginável...


----------



## Vitor TT (10 Jan 2015 às 23:58)

Umas imagens da ondulação na lagoa de Albufeira, de hoje













curiosamente a neblina reduziu significativamente num curto espaço de tempo entre estas duas fotos,


----------



## StormRic (11 Jan 2015 às 02:26)

Vitor TT disse:


> Umas imagens da ondulação na lagoa de Albufeira, de hoje



Lindo! Imagens com poesia! 

Talvez o que fez a neblina ficar menos visível tenha sido a iluminação do sol, quando brilha sobre a neblina esta bloqueia mais a vista, se ficar à sombra já a paisagem não fica tão velada. Talvez aquelas nuvens que progrediam rapidamente tenham bloqueado mais a luz na segunda foto. Embora também possa ter sido varrida. Havia vento suficiente? Mas inclino-me mais para a a sombra, na segunda foto vê-se que a água já não brilha tanto como na primeira.


----------



## Vitor TT (12 Jan 2015 às 22:45)

StormRic disse:


> Lindo! Imagens com poesia!
> 
> Talvez o que fez a neblina ficar menos visível tenha sido a iluminação do sol, quando brilha sobre a neblina esta bloqueia mais a vista, se ficar à sombra já a paisagem não fica tão velada. Talvez aquelas nuvens que progrediam rapidamente tenham bloqueado mais a luz na segunda foto. Embora também possa ter sido varrida. Havia vento suficiente? Mas inclino-me mais para a a sombra, na segunda foto vê-se que a água já não brilha tanto como na primeira.



Foi mesmo a neblina que limpou e foi num curto espaço de tempo, o mesmo não aconteceu em direcção a "linha".


----------



## Paelagius (22 Fev 2015 às 17:32)

Marés vivas


----------



## StormRic (23 Fev 2015 às 19:30)

Paelagius disse:


> Marés vivas



Notável, ficaram a bater no fundo.


----------



## Paelagius (24 Fev 2015 às 00:06)

Esqueci-me de partilhar as imagens de sábado obtidas pela Estação Salva Vidas de Leixões e de uma pessoa minha conhecida.

As previsões pareciam boas mas deixei-me ficar por terra. No entanto, as crianças da classe optimist estavam a fazer regatta.


----------



## Paelagius (26 Fev 2015 às 06:15)

Agitação marítima













Estuário do Douro, Ilha do Frade e amplitude de maré







Marés vivas e transporte de sedimentos


----------



## StormRic (26 Fev 2015 às 22:00)

Paelagius disse:


> Agitação marítima



Muito boas fotos! 

Foram tiradas ontem dia 25 ou anteontem? Aqui em Carcavelos também temos tido grandes ondas mas não se compara, claro, sendo de noroeste.
Estas foram no dia 24:


----------



## StormRic (27 Fev 2015 às 17:54)

Joaopaulo disse:


> http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais.../mmsi:636092497/imo:9419199/vesselESNA_STAR



Relacionei melhor agora o que querias dizer, o navio está fundeado aqui em frente do Estoril, por isso aparece nas fotos do quadrante SW e nas do poente.

Aqui está um dos momentos da passagem na direcção de Lisboa, por exemplo, no passado dia 19:





Eu costumava registar a passagem dos navios aqui e enviava as fotos para o Vesseltracker.com mas já não faço isso.
Esse site que indicaste parece ser muito bom, melhor que o Vesseltracker.
Esta é a página do Desna Star por exemplo:
http://www.vesseltracker.com/en/Ships/Desna-Star-9419199.html


----------



## Paelagius (28 Fev 2015 às 00:33)

StormRic disse:


> Muito boas fotos!
> 
> Foram tiradas ontem dia 25 ou anteontem? Aqui em Carcavelos também temos tido grandes ondas mas não se compara, claro, sendo de noroeste.



Também foram registadas no dia 24. 

A altura da onda também não me pareceu tão extraordinária. A velocidade era mais interessante.

Apesar da direção da onda, é incrível a projecção em redor do Forte S. Julião da Barra. Até soltei uma gargalhada com a quantidade de água.


----------



## AnDré (8 Mar 2015 às 11:29)

Ontem houve muita gente a tirar as toalhas de praia do fundo das gavetas, e a estenderem-se ao sol na linha.

A praia de Carcavelos, à tarde, estavam bem composta. Com enormes filas para comprar gelados, e esplanadas à pinha.
Muita gente a apanhar banhos de sol.

Mergulhos no mar, só para surfistas. Embora ainda tenha visto meia dúzia de corajosos a mergulhar na água gelada!

Hoje o panorama deve voltar a repetir-se.


----------



## AnDré (8 Mar 2015 às 15:20)

Há instantes:

Carcavelos










Costa da Caparica






Fonte: http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams


----------



## Paelagius (9 Mar 2015 às 02:29)

Praia de Matosinhos, por volta das quatro da tarde:











Fonte: http://surftotal.com/camaras-report/matosinhos-hd


----------



## StormRic (9 Mar 2015 às 08:25)

Paelagius disse:


> Praia de Matosinhos, por volta das quatro da tarde:



Os surfistas e praticantes em geral dos desportos de ondas e vento têm usufruido este inverno de condições particularmente favoráveis. Bom tempo em simultâneo com ondulação de fundo quase sempre boa.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Mar 2015 às 14:50)

Praias da zona do Porto 









Em Espinho o nevoeiro ainda não levantou :




A imagem satélite explica bem a situação ..


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Mar 2015 às 18:58)

Deixo aqui umas fotos de um porta contentores que passou esta manhã aqui junto costa , partiu de Leixões rumo a Lisboa.



NILEDUTCH DURBAN by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr





NILEDUTCH DURBAN by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




NILEDUTCH DURBAN by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## Paelagius (19 Mar 2015 às 18:36)

Notáveis as amplitudes de maré para esta semana.


----------



## Paelagius (23 Mar 2015 às 00:42)

Amplitude de maré na foz do rio Douro obtida ao final da manhã de Domingo


----------



## Paelagius (23 Mar 2015 às 12:44)

Boa tarde,

Não disponho de tempo para um report mais aprofundado.

Forte agitação marítima condicionada pelo sistema de baixa pressão que afecta o país e associada às marés vivas.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Mar 2015 às 17:47)

Relativamente ao mega tubo de PVP que deu no ano passado à costa nas Praias das Maças e que supostamente foi "guardado" a Sul da Adraga (até à Ursa) o mergulhador Miguel Lacerda publicou hoje estes vídeos e artigos: 



Fonte: http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/newsroom...enuncia-crime-ambiental-no-litoral-de-sintra/

Sem qualquer margem para duvida que é um crime ambiental que está a ocorrer diariamente e de largas toneladas, pelas dimensões.


----------



## StormRic (25 Mar 2015 às 07:27)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Relativamente ao mega tubo de PVP que deu no ano passado à costa nas Praias das Maças e que supostamente foi "guardado" a Sul da Adraga (até à Ursa) o mergulhador Miguel Lacerda publicou hoje estes vídeos e artigos:



Muito bem realizado e focando vários aspectos deste crime ambiental. A jóia selvagem que era a Praia do Caneiro pode estar irremediavelmente afectada. A remoção dos tubos que na sua maior parte estão nessa praia (na Ursa estão duas secções curtas) é agora dificilima pois a areia já foi em grande parte reposta, são milhares de toneladas de areia que será preciso retirar para extrair os tubos. Devia ter sido feito no verão passado. Quando vierem novas tempestades de ondas de sudoeste (que não tivemos este ano) podem ir parar novamente ao meio do mar e desta vez sem aviso.
Estou também apreensivo relativamente ao aparato técnico que vai ser necessário instalar  para fazer a remoção, vai com certeza danificar as falésias, as grutas, o frágil coberto vegetal, etc. E é isto um Parque Natural.


----------



## StormRic (25 Mar 2015 às 17:42)

Pouco ou nada esclarecedora quanto ao tipo de embarcação esta notícia:
*



			Naufrágio de duas embarcações no Tejo não fez vítimas
		
Clique para expandir...

*


> Lusa 25/03/2015 - 16:09
> 
> Estavam a bordo dez jovens e três apresentavam sinais de hipotermia quando foram resgatados.
> 
> ...



Pelo menos não foi invocada a falta de previsão oficial do vento forte.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Abr 2015 às 21:30)

*Mar agitado rouba areia de praias a Sul
*
O mar agitado de levante (vindo de leste) que se fez sentir durante os últimos dias roubou muita areia das praias algarvias. Houve apoios de praia que estiveram mesmo em risco de serem atingidos pela ondulação forte, que chegou a quase quatro metros de altura. "É uma consequência normal do mar de levante", explica Sebastião Teixeira, diretor da Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente no Algarve, que admite que "quase todas as praias" da região perderam alguma areia.

Este responsável realça, no entanto, que existe "a expectativa de que o mar reponha a areia até ao verão, como é habitual". "Foi horrível. O mar levou muita areia, mas o que vale é que o restaurante tem uns alicerces fortes", relata Carlos Batista, do restaurante Beach Bar, na praia de Armação de Pera, uma das mais afetadas do Algarve.

Duas máquinas de rasto da Câmara de Silves tiveram de intervir naquela praia para puxar areia para junto de apoios de praia que estavam em maior risco, de forma a criar um cordão de segurança. "Foi possível evitar que ocorressem danos", garante Rosa Palma, presidente da autarquia.

Naquele praia, há zonas de areal que ficaram com um declive de cerca de dois metros. "É um incómodo ter a praia com pouca areia, mas o que o mar levar também poderá vir a repor", refere Joaquim Pinto, natural do Alentejo e com casa de férias em Armação de Pera. Francisco Nascimento e Maria Gonçalves, casal de emigrantes no Luxemburgo, também ficaram surpreendidos por "a areia estar muito baixa". José Alberto, pescador há mais de 30 anos, realça que "nos últimos dois dias o mar levou toneladas e toneladas de areia , mas isso é normal sempre que temos mar de levante". O mau tempo impediu os pescadores de irem ao mar durante quase toda a semana. Só ontem retomaram a faina.

Fonte: CM


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Abr 2015 às 22:52)

Não foi em Armação de Pêra que foi reposta areia no final do verão\outono passados?


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Abr 2015 às 19:30)

Aristocrata disse:


> Não foi em Armação de Pêra que foi reposta areia no final do verão\outono passados?



Em 2010, já tinha sido reposta areia, no ano passado entre Outubro e Novembro, as praias entre Lagoa e Albufeira também levaram um reforço de areia. Anda-se a gastar milhões para se proteger aldeamentos turísticos, que mais dia menos dia, o mar avançará e ninguém o vai travar. Se em 2 dias, de sueste forte, o mar levou a areia toda, fará se fosse uma situação como em Fevereiro de 2008 em que foi 22 dias de levante seguidos e que levou à destruição das casas da Ilha da Fuzeta, aí o mar abriu uma nova barra natural, mas como o Homem é burro fechou a barra e abriu uma nova artificial, resultado o assoreamento da barra da Fuzeta é uma constante e vão gastar mais uns milhões para retirarem a areia para daqui a 1 ano estar tudo na mesma.

Um dia, quando o algarve tiver um temporal de mar, de sudoeste logo veremos o que acontecerá na Praia de Faro, essa tem sido poupada nos últimos anos, mas haverá um dia, em que o mar entrará pelas casas a dentro.


----------



## AnDré (12 Abr 2015 às 00:59)

Já na região oeste acontece o inverso.

Pelo menos na Praia Grande (Sintra), há mais areia agora do que havia no verão. Muita areia mesmo!
Relembro que o ano passado as praias do oeste, devido à forte agitação marítima, ficaram reduzidas a calhaus.

Imagens de Madelena Cachaço
*In facebook*


----------



## Paelagius (12 Abr 2015 às 01:10)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Um dia, quando o algarve tiver um temporal de mar, de sudoeste logo veremos o que acontecerá na Praia de Faro, essa tem sido poupada nos últimos anos, mas haverá um dia, em que o mar entrará pelas casas a dentro.



A semana passada, houve ocorrência do Levante. O IPMA emitiu um alerta relativo à agitação marítima na costa Sul por essa altura. Já tiveram oportunidade para observar as praias da região?


----------



## Paelagius (12 Abr 2015 às 01:30)

Início do aquecimento sazonal


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2015 às 06:01)

AnDré disse:


> Pelo menos na Praia Grande (Sintra), há mais areia agora do que havia no verão. Muita areia mesmo!
> Relembro que o ano passado as praias do oeste, devido à forte agitação marítima, ficaram reduzidas a calhaus.



O regime de nortada e ondulação de fundo pouco elevada trazem normalmente uma reposição de areia, quem sabe este ano vamos ter outra vez aquela situação quase inédita de haver tanta areia no litoral sintrense que se passeava a seco entre a Praia Grande e a Adraga; também de se poder rodear a Pedra da Ursa sem perder o pé na maré baixa!


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2015 às 08:13)

Junto ao Jonas bar, no paredão de Cascais, formou-se uma pequena praia, outro exemplo como este inverno foi _soft_ em termos de agitação marítima.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2015 às 19:06)

Fotos tiradas hoje aqui nas praias da zona.

Praia do Abano,Guincho Cascais






Guincho











Praia da Peixe






Praia da Rainha


----------



## Agreste (15 Abr 2015 às 11:41)

destruição das praias do Algarve com o sueste.

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=820258&tm=8&layout=122&visual=61


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Abr 2015 às 16:50)

Praia da Costa da Caparica sem areia. Este verão Costa da Caparica não tem praia.
Enquanto não acabarem com os esporões e em vez de paredões serem dunas, nunca mais a Costa da Caparica terá praia.
Retirem aqueles dois esporões da Costa do Vapor.


----------



## Vitor TT (26 Abr 2015 às 15:13)

Como complemento do seguimento litoral centro, estas mais dedicadas ao mar,


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Abr 2015 às 04:16)

@StormRic parece que vais ter aí a passar um pouco antes do nascente, outro navio passageiros :


----------



## StormRic (30 Abr 2015 às 06:15)

Vitor TT disse:


> Como complemento do seguimento litoral centro, estas mais dedicadas ao mar,



 estão espectaculares! Devia ter visto isto logo, grandes "planos próximos" da acção! Ambiente cheio de maresia e adrenalina! Foram muito bem apanhados estes momentos!


----------



## Paelagius (1 Mai 2015 às 02:16)

As praias onde, a partir de 1 de Junho, vai figurar hasteada a bandeira azul | Mapa


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2015 às 11:38)

Era bom que esta previsão fosse a mais acertada.

Domingo vai estar um  belo dia de praia.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2015 às 19:48)

Boas tarde

Algumas fotos tiradas esta tarde na zona de costa selvagem do concelho de Cascais.

A água estava bastante boa, isto tendo em conta que ainda estamos em Maio.

Pensava que ia encontrar a praia da Grota e a que está seguir (sul) com areia, mas nada disso, está visto que as praias a norte do Abano não ganharam muita areia, ficou tudo pelo Abano.


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2015 às 21:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> Algumas fotos tiradas esta tarde na zona de costa selvagem do concelho de Cascais.
> 
> A água estava bastante boa, isto tendo em conta que ainda estamos em Maio.
> 
> Pensava que ia encontrar a praia da Grota e a que está seguir (sul) com areia, mas nada disso, está visto que as praias a norte do Abano não ganharam muita areia, ficou tudo pelo Abano.



 Lindas imagens! As formações geológicas nesta zona são fantásticas, nomeadamente as lajes cinzentas da Ponta da Abelheira (2ªfoto). É bastante demorada a recarga da zona da Grota, está muito protegida da ondulação de noroeste. Estou é bastante curioso de ir observar o estado da areia desde Assentiz à Praia Grande, ainda não passei por lá. Seria sensacional se se repetisse o verão de 2013.


----------



## Paelagius (11 Mai 2015 às 17:55)

Nos próximos dias 13 e 14 de Maio, irá decorrer em Leixões, o exercício de combate à poluição no mar Anémona 2015.


----------



## Paelagius (14 Mai 2015 às 15:10)

Numa semana marcada pela atenção voltada aos registos históricos de elevadas temperaturas atmosféricas…

É de prever a diminuição da temperatura da água com a alteração dos padrões do vento.


----------



## StormRic (15 Mai 2015 às 16:50)

Triste notícia, ocorrência aqui perto:
http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=772962










O mar não estava de modo algum perigoso, pelo contrário. Aqui em Carcavelos estava bandeira amarela mas está quase sempre assim pelo carácter local da ondulação.


----------



## Paelagius (16 Mai 2015 às 01:17)

StormRic disse:


> Triste notícia, ocorrência aqui perto:
> http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=772962
> 
> 
> ...



Notícia mesmo triste. Entretanto, já há mais informações? Onde posso encontrar esse quadro?


----------



## StormRic (16 Mai 2015 às 02:40)

Paelagius disse:


> Notícia mesmo triste. Entretanto, já há mais informações? Onde posso encontrar esse quadro?



Nesta página da protecção civil, mas já lá não está: http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Pages/Ocorrencias.aspx

Também não encontro notícia. O desfecho só pode ter sido um. Mas as razões podem ser úteis de conhecer para evitar tragédias futuras.  Não se sabe pormenores.


----------



## Paelagius (17 Mai 2015 às 05:44)

Conforme esperado, a temperatura diminuiu com o regresso da nortada.

Esqueci-me, anteontem, de deixar o registo deste gráfico que mostra claramente a diferença:





Entretanto, ontem, continuava a revelar essa tendência apesar de uma subida de temperatura causada no período de maior intensidade de radiação solar:


----------



## StormRic (17 Mai 2015 às 17:25)

Paelagius disse:


> Entretanto, ontem, continuava a revelar essa tendência apesar de uma subida de temperatura causada no período de maior intensidade de radiação solar:



E que descida! Pelo menos 3ºC, depois de uns agradáveis 18ºC passar para menos de 15ºC custa...


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Mai 2015 às 02:04)

Boas, vou deixar aqui as fotos que tirei ontem da parte da manhã, a dois navios de passageiros.
>COSTA FAVOLOSA ( 289m ) : http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais...i:247311100/imo:9479852/vessel:C0STA_FAVOLOSA
>SEABOURN QUEST (198m) : http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais...i:311038900/imo:9483126/vessel:SEABOURN_QUEST

Vista de casa, o primeiro a chegar



PassengersShips_17Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




PassengersShips_17Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

Ao longe outro já bem imponente



PassengersShips_17Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

Estas na praia de Francelos



PassengersShips_17Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




PassengersShips_17Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

Maré em baixo e Lestada forte



PassengersShips_17Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




PassengersShips_17Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




PassengersShips_17Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

Já mais ao perto



PassengersShips_17Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




PassengersShips_17Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

E o SEABOURN QUEST em aproximação a Leixões



PassengersShips_17Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




PassengersShips_17Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




PassengersShips_17Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr


COSTA FAVOLOSA um pouco mais a sul



PassengersShips_17Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr


Vento continuava forte vindo de terra , criando um efeito contrário nas ondas



PassengersShips_17Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




PassengersShips_17Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




PassengersShips_17Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




PassengersShips_17Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




PassengersShips_17Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

Ondulação



PassengersShips_17Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




PassengersShips_17Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




PassengersShips_17Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




PassengersShips_17Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




PassengersShips_17Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr


----------



## StormRic (18 Mai 2015 às 15:47)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas, vou deixar aqui as fotos que tirei ontem da parte da manhã, a dois navios de passageiros.



 lindas!! Esses "barquinhos" também passaram aqui, o Costa já não o apanhei. Estavam a grande distância aí, a variação de escala das imagens é espectacular. Grande zoom, a turbulência do ar não ajuda a partir de um certo aumento das imagens, o efeito tremido ocorre quando a visada atravessa uma área de maior calor à superfície. À vista não se detecta mas com a teleobjectiva é que se vê. Costuma ser frustrante porque mesmo em dias limpos e que parecem com atmosfera transparente e óptima para fotos, assim que se aproximam os objectos com o zoom os contornos estão em permanente ebulição.
Todas muito boas, favoritas a penútima e a composição de linhas verticais e horizontais desta:



PassengersShips_17Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Mai 2015 às 16:12)

StormRic disse:


> lindas!! Esses "barquinhos" também passaram aqui, o Costa já não o apanhei. Estavam a grande distância aí, a variação de escala das imagens é espectacular. Grande zoom, a turbulência do ar não ajuda a partir de um certo aumento das imagens, o efeito tremido ocorre quando a visada atravessa uma área de maior calor à superfície. À vista não se detecta mas com a teleobjectiva é que se vê. Costuma ser frustrante porque mesmo em dias limpos e que parecem com atmosfera transparente e óptima para fotos, assim que se aproximam os objectos com o zoom os contornos estão em permanente ebulição.
> Todas muito boas, favoritas a penútima e a composição de linhas verticais e horizontais desta:
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado StormRic 

Pois é como dizes , quando lá cheguei à primeira vista o ambiente era quase ideal ( não fosse o vento forte de leste a fazer tremer a objetiva ) para fotografar.. Mas a verdade é que quando começo a olhar pelo óculo da maquina reparo que os contornos dos barcos não estão nada definidos

Grande desilusão  fica para uma próxima 

Esta turbulência nas camadas superficiais no mar , seriam devido ao vento forte de leste e humidade baixa


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2015 às 03:45)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Obrigado StormRic
> 
> Pois é como dizes , quando lá cheguei à primeira vista o ambiente era quase ideal ( não fosse o vento forte de leste a fazer tremer a objetiva ) para fotografar.. Mas a verdade é que quando começo a olhar pelo óculo da maquina reparo que os contornos dos barcos não estão nada definidos
> 
> ...




Bem, não é uma desilusão porque afinal as fotos estão perfeitas a retratar a realidade do que se via! Por vezes há quem pense que ficaram tremidas mas não é isso que se passa, as fotos estão é fidelíssimas ao que era visível.

Claro que se quisermos obter fotos mesmo dos navios, sem ligar aos efeitos atmosféricos, então as condições podem ser difíceis de reunir. Eu que o diga daqui da varanda pois tenho a área do parque de estacionamento, a praia, o forte etc, que são sempre zonas quentes e que produzem essa turbulência óptica.


----------



## Paelagius (19 Mai 2015 às 04:02)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Grande desilusão  fica para uma próxima



Entretanto na bacia do Porto de Leixões








A derrapagem da temperatura parece nunca mais ter fim


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Mai 2015 às 11:26)

Paelagius disse:


> Entretanto na bacia do Porto de Leixões
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelente foto!
Ao perto é outra história 

A temperatura continua em queda , nortada ...


----------



## Paelagius (19 Mai 2015 às 12:06)

O upwelling tem sido bastante pronunciado.

13
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As previsões são favoráveis à sua ocorrência.


----------



## Paelagius (19 Mai 2015 às 20:27)

Nos próximos dias 28 e 29 de Maio, ao largo do Matosinhos e Espinho, vai decorrer uma demonstração de actuação a diversos cenários que tem como objectivo avaliar a coordenação em rede de diferentes sistemas de veículos. Mais info


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2015 às 20:51)

Paelagius disse:


> Entretanto na bacia do Porto de Leixões





Paelagius disse:


> O upwelling tem sido bastante pronunciado.



 boa foto!

13ºC é gelada, água de inverno! Entretanto o sotavento algarvio delicia-se com o sueste 

Para um gigante, uma foto à medida, hoje pouco antes das 19h, o Anthem of the Seas saíu a barra do Tejo:
http://sunseaguls.smugmug.com/MeteoPt/i-Rh8gT4g/0/O/RS_20150519_4090c.jpg

Embora pareça perto foi usado um zoom de 250mm.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Mai 2015 às 21:47)

StormRic disse:


> Para um gigante, uma foto à medida, hoje pouco antes das 19h, o Anthem of the Seas saíu a barra do Tejo:
> http://sunseaguls.smugmug.com/MeteoPt/i-Rh8gT4g/0/O/RS_20150519_4090c.jpg
> 
> Embora pareça perto foi usado um zoom de 250mm.



Foto com qualidade maravilhosa 
Parabéns


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2015 às 01:39)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Foto com qualidade maravilhosa
> Parabéns



 obrigado, tive a sorte de a nortada varrer o ar quente do parque de estacionamento, por isso o efeito de turbulência por contraste de temperaturas era diminuto, mas ainda se notava, reduzi então o tamanho da foto a 60% e ficou bem.


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Mai 2015 às 15:08)

StormRic disse:


> 13ºC é gelada, água de inverno!



A temperatura em Leixões , chegou aos 12,4ºC durante a madrugada e manhã 

De salientar que no dia 13 , a temperatura era superior a 18ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2015 às 15:37)

Sim, a temperatura caiu e muito, era expectável, a nortada tem dessas coisas.
No passado Sabado estive no Guincho, a água estava gelida.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2015 às 21:13)

Manhã de ontem, São Pedro do Estoril.


----------



## james (20 Mai 2015 às 22:35)

Em verões de fortes e persistentes Nortadas , e normal no Norte a temperatura do mar andar na ordem dos 13-14 graus , por vezes praticamente o verão todo .


----------



## Paelagius (25 Mai 2015 às 22:03)

Sprint final da Volvo Ocean Race.

Navegar a menor distância possível, tendo em conta a posição relativa ao AA, é determinante nesta fase.

Chegada prevista a Lisboa no dia 27 de Maio.


----------



## Paelagius (30 Mai 2015 às 14:29)

Paelagius disse:


> Nos próximos dias 28 e 29 de Maio, ao largo do Matosinhos e Espinho, vai decorrer uma demonstração de actuação a diversos cenários que tem como objectivo avaliar a coordenação em rede de diferentes sistemas de veículos. Mais info



Nestes dias esteve bastante vento.

Pipocas utilizadas para simular o derrame







Este AUV não chegou a ser lançado







Também, uma equipa de irlandeses esteve a recolher informações sobre o submarino U1277 da 2ª Guerra Mundial. Consta-se que querem recolher informações sobre naufrágios da 2ª Grande Guerra.


Estará para breve prospecção de hidrocarbonetos entre o Porto e Aveiro.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jun 2015 às 22:38)

*O Atlântico entrará em uma fase que mudará drasticamente o clima de todo o mundo*
Alexsandro Mota 13:57 Notícias

As variações de temperatura da superfície do oceano Atlântico têm ocorrido poucas vezes na últimas décadas. Então a chamada "Oscilação Atlântica Multidécada" pode mudar o clima em todo o planeta - temos como exemplo em 1990, quando deixou a Irlanda e Grã-Bretanha mais quentes, muitos furacões ocorreram no Atlântico norte e secas extremas no Meio-Oeste do Estados Unidos.




A fase mais fria do Atlântico traz a seca e consequentemente a fome para os países em desenvolvimento na África. No Reino Unido as coisas não seriam muito diferentes, já que as temperaturas iriam dar uma "pausa" e seria como um verão prolongado. A fase fria do Atlântico também ocasionaria em menos furacões no Estados Unidos.

A boa notícia disso tudo é que de acordo com a revista Nature estamos com uma melhor compreensão sobre essas oscilações que ocorrem no Atlântico. E também sabemos que as acelerações no aumento do nível do mar, em cidades como Nova York e Boston estão ligadas a fase fria do Atlântico.

A má notícia, pelo menos se você é um fazendeiro ou Africano, e tem uma propriedade costeira na Nova Inglaterra, é que estamos prestes a entrar em uma fase fria.

*Oscilação Atlântica Multidécada*

Na década de 1970/1980 tivemos uma fase relativamente fria no Atlântico, enquanto na década de 1930/1940 passamos por uma fase de aquecimento que voltou a acontecer na década de 1990/2000.





As mudanças de fase da AMO (Oscilação Atlântica Multidécada) ocorrem muito rápido. Por exemplo, as temperaturas do Atlântico diminuíram 0.1°C por década a partir dos anos 1940 aos anos 1970.

Geralmente as Oscilações do Atlântico estão associadas a freqüência de furacões e secas. Quando a AMO está na fase de aquecimento, a tendência é de que haja mais furacões no Atlântico e secas no Centro-Oeste dos EUA mais prolongadas.

A AMO influencia uma série de condições climáticas em todo o globo, por isso ela deve ser bem compreendida.

*Afinal, o que leva as fases da AMO?*

Os cientistas têm amplamente acreditado na hipótese de que o fenômeno acontece em decorrência da circulação oceânica, ou seja a água morna é enviada para o norte e a fria vai em direção ao sul. Porém, não temos observações concretas que confirmem essa teoria.

Muitos acreditam que a circulação oceânica não está sozinha nessa, estudos recentes mostram que os ventos ajudam a transferir o calor entra a atmosfera e o oceano.

De qualquer forma estamos prestes a enfrentar uma mudança climática em todo o planeta.

Artigo traduzido do *IFL Science*.

--

Fonte: http://www.blogandociencia.com/2015/06/o-atlantico-entrara-em-uma-fase-que.html


----------



## Paelagius (2 Jun 2015 às 15:48)

Groundswell associado a uma depressão a circular no Atlântico Norte.

Estamos expostos às ondas que estão a escapar a essa zona de geração.


----------



## StormRic (2 Jun 2015 às 16:24)

Paelagius disse:


> Groundswell associado a uma depressão a circular no Atlântico Norte.
> 
> Estamos expostos às ondas que estão a escapar a essa zona de geração.



Já se notou aqui em Carcavelos, a bandeira passou a amarela e há rebentação nas rochas do forte e no Bugio.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jun 2015 às 11:14)

Estes últimos dias com vento  de quadrantes de Sul, como é habitual,vão deixando marca na temperatura da água do mar e ainda bem, por mim a nortada e lestada só regressavam em Agosto. 
Excelente dia o de amanhã para dar um mergulho.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jun 2015 às 10:37)

O verão está no inicio, no entanto, este mapa fica para a posterioriade, valores brutais, é aproveitar.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jun 2015 às 10:47)

Ja agora 2 fotos de ontem de manhã em Cascais.


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jun 2015 às 11:39)

Praia de Matosinhos esta manhã ( panorâmica criada através imagem beachcam)


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jun 2015 às 21:38)

Esta tarde, praia da Ursa(Sintra).

Uma das maravilhas desta nossa costa espectacular.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2015 às 22:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> Uma das maravilhas desta nossa costa espectacular.



 sem dúvida! Boas fotos, as nuvens baixas pareciam teimosas em largar a costa. Ainda não fui lá este ano, vejo agora pelas fotos que há algumas mudanças:
- mais areia, o nível junto à falésia chega à intrusão branca junto à entrada do desfiladeiro da Ribeira da Ursa (chegou a estar dois metros abaixo);
- a secção de tubo que estava sobre as pedras junto aos Ursinhos está agora semi-enterrada na areia em frente da intrusão branca;
- a praga de Chorão das praias alastrou (_Carpobrotus edulis_) 

Foste mesmo lá abaixo? Tenho que voltar, é preciso pensar numa forma de remover aquele tubo.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jun 2015 às 22:05)

Fui pois, e que belos mergulhos, água morna, estava com uma "cor" brutal.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2015 às 22:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Fui pois, e que belos mergulhos, água morna, estava com uma "cor" brutal.



 a água à volta do Cabo da Roca tem estado incrível segundo se vê nas cartas de previsão/observação, como nesta mensagem tua:


jonas_87 disse:


> O verão está no inicio, no entanto, este mapa fica para a posterioriade, valores brutais, é aproveitar.



Se pudesse ia lá já amanhã! 22,5ºC e sem ondas é paraíso. Consegue-se andar muito longe com pé dentro de água? Em 2013 chegava-se à frente da Ursa e passava-se pelo túnel.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jun 2015 às 19:10)

StormRic disse:


> a água à volta do Cabo da Roca tem estado incrível segundo se vê nas cartas de previsão/observação, como nesta mensagem tua:
> 
> 
> Se pudesse ia lá já amanhã! 22,5ºC e sem ondas é paraíso. Consegue-se andar muito longe com pé dentro de água? Em 2013 chegava-se à frente da Ursa e passava-se pelo túnel.



Não me aventurei muito pois lá para as 16 horas a ondulacao cresceu bem.
Fiz um video ca de cima, não ficou grande coisa, pois devia ter inclinado a camera mais para baixo, mas aqui fica:


Hei-de lá voltar, com céu limpo de preferencia, depois faço registos e coloco por aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jun 2015 às 17:37)

_*Praia ameaçada da Arrábida recebeu dez camiões de areia*









" Foi uma operação de pequena escala, mas que acabou por ser inédita. 120 metros cúbicos de areia foram despejados esta terça-feira, por dez camiões, na praia do Creiro, junto ao Portinho da Arrábida, onde a erosão tem avançado de forma galopante nos últimos anos.

Nesta zona a areia tem sido substituída por calhaus, enquanto os concessionários vão recuando os toldos face ao avanço do mar.*"Se nada for feito, qualquer dia não temos praia", alerta Marcelino Martins, dono de uma das três concessões, que já chegou a colocar um tapete até à água, para agilizar o acesso dos banhistas ao mar. *Considera o reforço do areal como "um sinal positivo", depois de dez anos sucessivos a assistir ao oceano a "engolir" a praia do Creiro, a mesma que já foi palco para vários anúncios televisivos.

A areia que começou a ser descarregada destinou-se a reforçar os campos de vólei, numa altura em que a erosão está a deixar a descoberto o que resta das construções das casas clandestinas que ali existiram em tempos. Há testemunhos de veraneantes feridos que necessitaram de assistência hospitalar, como denunciou ao DN Pedro Vieira, presidente do Clube da Arrábida, a entidade criada em 2011, que promoveu este enchimento parcial do areal.
_
*O projeto contou com parecer favorável da Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA), além do apoio da Secil - uma das principais empresas produtoras de cimento em Portugal - que garantiu os camiões, e da Administração do Porto de Setúbal e Sesimbra, que ofereceu os 120 metros cúbicos de areia que em tempos haviam sido dragados do canal de navegação do rio Sado, encontrando-se até ontem em depósito no porto sadino.*
_
Um caso raro de aproveitamento de recursos. Isto porque, como alertou Pedro Vieira, só agora está em equação, à boleia de um estudo encomendado pelo Ministério do Ambiente, o aproveitamento dos inertes alvo de dragagem para serem depositados nas praias.

"O grande problema é que toda a areia tem de ser despejada a três milhas da costa por imposição da APA. Tem sido um desperdício de milhões de euros, quando todos os especialistas concordam que a reposição sistemática de areia será a melhor solução para combater a erosão", sublinha Pedro Vieira, morador em Alpertuche (próximo do Portinho da Arrábida) e frequentador há décadas da praia do Creiro. "Tem 20% da areia que tinha nos anos 50", resume.  "_

Fonte: http://www.dn.pt/inicio/portugal/interior.aspx?content_id=4640709


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jun 2015 às 17:41)

Excelente noticia por parte da equipa do beachcam.pt, foi instalada uma camera na Fonte da Telha.

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/fonte-da-telha/


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2015 às 18:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Excelente noticia por parte da equipa do beachcam.pt, foi instalada uma camera na Fonte da Telha.
> 
> http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/fonte-da-telha/



E com mobilidade e boa qualidade de imagem:





Teoricamente vejo-a daqui de Carcavelos (com um zoom de 1000 mm)


----------



## Vitor TT (23 Jun 2015 às 23:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Excelente noticia por parte da equipa do beachcam.pt, foi instalada uma camera na Fonte da Telha.
> 
> http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/fonte-da-telha/



Excelente , pois é a praia que mais frequento o que ajuda a ver antes de lá ir , alias "coloco" um like para o serviço da beachcam.pt.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Jun 2015 às 00:50)

A nortada nos próximos dias vai acelerar, a temperatura da água do mar no litoral norte e centro vai descer bastante!

Diferença de hoje para Domingo








O sotavento terá temperaturas de *24ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jun 2015 às 19:36)

Costa Ocidental: tudo para casa mais cedo esta tarde... 






CopyRight Eumetsat 2015


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jul 2015 às 11:39)

Bem, parece que alguns  iluminados tiveram a infeliz ideia de colocar 140 mil metros cubicos de areia na praia de Dona Ana, Lagos...no próximo inverno, o mar encarregar-se-á de colocar o fundo rochoso como sempre foi. Recorde-se que esta praia já foi eleita inumeras vezes como uma das prais mais belas do mundo. Para quem gosta de fazer snorkeling, por exemplo, qual é o interesse que a praia tem, agora? Fundo rochoso sempre tinha muito mais vida.


----------



## Agreste (8 Jul 2015 às 14:41)

as obras são necessárias... a praia da rocha é também ela artificial, não existia nos anos 40. Hoje garante milhões de euros de receitas ao estado e aos privados.


----------



## Agreste (8 Jul 2015 às 14:42)

o fundo rochoso continua no nesmo sítio... só que 100 metros mais adiante.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jul 2015 às 18:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bem, parece que alguns iluminados tiveram a infeliz ideia de colocar 140 mil metros cubicos de areia na praia de Dona Ana, Lagos...no próximo inverno, o mar encarregar-se-á de colocar o fundo rochoso como sempre foi. Recorde-se que esta praia já foi eleita inumeras vezes como uma das prais mais belas do mundo. Para quem gosta de fazer snorkeling, por exemplo, qual é o interesse que a praia tem, agora? Fundo rochoso sempre tinha muito mais vida.





Agreste disse:


> as obras são necessárias... a praia da rocha é também ela artificial, não existia nos anos 40. Hoje garante milhões de euros de receitas ao estado e aos privados.



Muito provavelmente no próximo outono/inverno desaparece tudo, por alguma razão natural a areia não estava lá. A areia da Praia da Rocha mantém-se devido ao molhe. Se a areia da Dona Ana desaparecer vão começar logo a pensar que é necessário um molhe algures para cortar as correntes e aguentar a carga de areia artificial. No seguimento disto virá uma pressão urbanística semelhante à que ocorreu na Rocha. Tudo ficará descaracterizado.

Leia-se este estudo sobre a Praia da Rocha:

http://www.aprh.pt/rgci/pdf/rgci-317_Freitas.pdf



Agreste disse:


> o fundo rochoso continua no nesmo sítio... só que 100 metros mais adiante.



A vida marinha na zona coberta de areia morre toda. A área de zona entre marés diminuiu. Fazer isto sem compreender o impacto ambiental que acarreta é criminoso.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Jul 2015 às 18:36)

StormRic disse:


> Muito provavelmente no próximo outono/inverno desaparece tudo, por alguma razão natural a areia não estava lá. A areia da Praia da Rocha mantém-se devido ao molhe. Se a areia da Dona Ana desaparecer vão começar logo a pensar que é necessário um molhe algures para cortar as correntes e aguentar a carga de areia artificial. No seguimento disto virá uma pressão urbanística semelhante à que ocorreu na Rocha. Tudo ficará descaracterizado.
> 
> Leia-se este estudo sobre a Praia da Rocha:
> 
> ...



O molhe ainda vai ser construido este ano, falta é chegarem os pés de galinha. No final do mês o esporão deve ficar construído @StormRic


----------



## Agreste (8 Jul 2015 às 19:29)

a praia não está orientada a sul nem a oeste... a areia tardará muitos anos a desaparecer.


----------



## Agreste (13 Jul 2015 às 19:09)

uma parte substancial da praia já está aberta... infelizmente o comportamento das pessoas não é o melhor. Aproveitando a sombra que a rocha na parte central da praia proporciona, deitam-se junto dela.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2015 às 11:10)

Deixo aqui algumas fotos tiradas nos ultimos dias em praias algarvias.
A temperatura de água do mar podia estar melhor, mas como o calor era tanto, tornava a agua espectacular.


*Praia da Cova Redonda*






*Praia  Nossa Senhora da Rocha
*
















Não sei o nome desta, não tinha acesso.
Ficava exactamente a norte da Nossa Senhora  da Rocha.






*Praia de São Rafael*, o paraíso.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2015 às 11:21)

Agreste disse:


> infelizmente o comportamento das pessoas não é o melhor. Aproveitando a sombra que a rocha na parte central da praia proporciona, deitam-se junto dela.



O habitual...


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2015 às 17:37)

jonas_87 disse:


> Deixo aqui algumas fotos tiradas nos ultimos dias em praias algarvias.



 excelentes fotos! A última foto mostra exactamente aquilo que os turistas procuram. Se encherem aquilo de areia, eles não voltam cá mais. Praias enormes a abarrotar de veraneantes é o que não falta em muitos sítios, mas pequenas praias mais intimistas e em estado natural, com águas de belas cores e sem uma avalanche de pessoas, viaturas, comércio, restauração, poluição, essas é que aparecem nos roteiros turísticos e são valorizadas.



jonas_87 disse:


> O habitual...



 Mesmo com o aviso de falésia instável. Claro que o aviso também é discreto, oficialmente não se quer afugentar os turistas e veraneantes vedando e alertando activamente para o perigo, o dinheiro que eles trazem é muito mais importante que as vidas deles.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2015 às 17:47)

StormRic disse:


> excelentes fotos! A última foto mostra exactamente aquilo que os turistas procuram. Se encherem aquilo de areia, eles não voltam cá mais. Praias enormes a abarrotar de veraneantes é o que não falta em muitos sítios, mas pequenas praias mais intimistas e em estado natural, com águas de belas cores e sem uma avalanche de pessoas, viaturas, comércio, restauração, poluição, essas é que aprecem nos roteiros turísticos e são valorizadas.
> 
> 
> 
> Mesmo com o aviso de falésia instável. Claro que o aviso também é discreto, oficialmente não se quer afugentar os turistas e veraneantes vedando e alertando activamente para o perigo, o dinheiro que eles trazem é muito mais importante que as vidas deles.



Obrigado.
Sim aquela ponta no extremo norte da praia de São Rafael tem muita vida marinha,um espectaculo, a muito se deve ao fundo rochoso, onde as especieis se alimentam, vi tudo um pouco, desde sargo, boga, caboz, tainha, polvo, dourada e robalo, não esquecendo de belas anemonas. Quanto aos avisos, eles estão espalhados por todo o lado (excelente trabalho da proteccao civil de Lagoa) não é por ser maior que as pessoas o vão respeitar, basicamente parte da consciência de cada um...


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2015 às 18:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Quanto aos avisos, eles estão espalhados por todo o lado (excelente trabalho da proteccao civil de Lagoa) não é por ser maior que as pessoas o vão respeitar, basicamente parte da consciência de cada um...



Penso que a protecção civil fez o que podia, mas porque não são colocadas barreiras físicas para impedir a aproximação às falésias? Como existem no Guincho, por exemplo, para impedir o acesso às dunas, aquelas cercas típicas que até são fotogénicas. Não há mesmo vontade de o fazer. E se as barreiras fossem transpostas haveria uma intervenção de um agente da autoridade ou vigilante. Mas nada.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jul 2015 às 19:33)

Uma Correcção ao post do *jonas_87 *de 17 de julho*...*
A primeira fotografia refere-se efectivamente à praia de Nossa Senhora da Rocha (dos pescadores como também é conhecida).
As 2ª, 3ª e 4ª referem-se à praia nova, mesmo a oeste da Senhora da Rocha - visível a capela na 3ª foto, passando-se da praia da Senhora da rocha para a praia nova por um túnel com cerca de 100 metros - interessante para quem tiver "medo"...
Quanto à praia da 5ª foto, até ao ano passado apenas tinha acesso difícil por terra. Agora passa-se pelo areal da praia nova - fica a oeste desta e *vê-se ao fundo ainda sem areal* nesta imagem que eu captei em setembro de 2014 e chama-se *praia do barranco*:




Este areal que "ganhou" foi-o apenas por acção das marés que para lá levaram a areia adicionada à praia nova (como eu antevia durante a reposição das areais - foram assim as minhas férias no ano passado, ao lado das "belas máquinas"!)



jonas_87 disse:


> Não sei o nome desta, não tinha acesso.
> Ficava exactamente a norte da Nossa Senhora  da Rocha.


Mapa das praias:


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2015 às 20:04)

Aristocrata disse:


> Uma Correcção ao post do *jonas_87 *de 17 de julho*...*
> A primeira fotografia refere-se efectivamente à praia de Nossa Senhora da Rocha (dos pescadores como também é conhecida).
> As 2ª, 3ª e 4ª referem-se à praia nova, mesmo a oeste da Senhora da Rocha - visível a capela na 3ª foto, passando-se da praia da Senhora da rocha para a praia nova por um túnel com cerca de 100 metros - interessante para quem tiver "medo"...
> Quanto à praia da 5ª foto, até ao ano passado apenas tinha acesso difícil por terra. Agora passa-se pelo areal da praia nova - fica a oeste desta e *vê-se ao fundo ainda sem areal* nesta imagem que eu captei em setembro de 2014 e chama-se *praia do barranco*:
> ...




Obrigado pela correcção de facto a praia da Cova Redonda nada tem a ver com a foto que meti. 
Quanto à praia que não sei o nome(tenho que pesquisar), trata-se de uma praia sem acesso, fica depois da praia do Barranco( também tirei fotos).


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2015 às 20:28)

StormRic disse:


> Penso que a protecção civil fez o que podia, mas porque não são colocadas barreiras físicas para impedir a aproximação às falésias? Como existem no Guincho, por exemplo, para impedir o acesso às dunas, aquelas cercas típicas que até são fotogénicas. Não há mesmo vontade de o fazer. E se as barreiras fossem transpostas haveria uma intervenção de um agente da autoridade ou vigilante. Mas nada.



Vi muitas protecções em madeira e a uma boa distância das arribas, não vejo o mesmo no nosso concelho em certos locais.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2015 às 20:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> Vi muitas protecções em madeira e a uma boa distância das arribas, não vejo o mesmo no nosso concelho em certos locais.



Referia-me à foto em particular. Em outras praias do Algarve não sabia que já existiam, não vou lá há mais de dez anos. A praia da Adraga e a praia Grande, por exemplo, deviam ter protecções dessas também. Entre a Adraga e o Abano são consideradas praias selvagens, não têm e devem continuar a não ter, para manter o seu estatuto de conservação natural, nem acessos nem outras intervenções artificiais. São visitadas sob inteira responsabilidade dos próprios visitantes. Do Abano a Carcavelos não sei se já foram referenciados pontos sensíveis, onde haja perigo de derrocadas. Tenho uma ideia de ter acontecido algo na zona da Guia.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2015 às 21:07)

StormRic disse:


> Referia-me à foto em particular. Em outras praias do Algarve não sabia que já existiam, não vou lá há mais de dez anos. A praia da Adraga e a praia Grande, por exemplo, deviam ter protecções dessas também. Entra a Adraga e o Abano são consideradas praias selvagens, não têm e devem continuar a não ter, para manter o seu estatuto de conservação natural, nem acessos nem outras intervenções artificiais. São visitadas sob inteira responsabilidade dos próprios visitantes. Do Abano a Carcavelos não sei se já foram referenciados pontos sensíveis, onde haja perigo de derrocadas. Tenho uma ideia de ter acontecido algo na zona da Guia.



Depois da tragédia de 2009 na praia da Maria Luisa no Algarve, fez-se um levantamento nacional, enfim faz lembrar a queda da ponte do Entre-os-Rios, só assim é que se mexem...prevenção 0.
___
Sei de  três sitios, praia de São Pedro do Estoril à direita, praia da Bafureira e praia da Rainha.
Sim na zona da Guia ate que é problemático, por exemplo no Mexelhoeiro.


----------



## Brunomc (19 Jul 2015 às 17:48)

Praia da Ilha de Pessegueiro - Porto Covo
Hoje de manhã 












Praia de S.torpes ( parte sul )
A água estava nos 19ºC segundo as informações do Hidrográfico mas achei mais quente devido à proximidade da Central Termoeléctrica, aqui é sempre um factor a ter em conta


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 18:52)

Brunomc disse:


> Praia da Ilha de Pessegueiro - Porto Covo
> Hoje de manhã



 muito bonitas as fotos! Ondulação curiosamente fraca.

O aumento de temperatura da água, a 30m do ponto de descarga no oceano, medido em 2013, é cerca de *3ºC*. O local da foto que inseriste situa-se a cerca de 1 Km do descarregador. Pelo aspecto das correntes nesta imagem de Maio de 2013 do Google, essa zona ainda recebe as águas directamente da descarga, daí o aumento de temperatura sentido relativamente à prevista.































Fontes:

http://www.a-nossa-energia.edp.pt/pdf/desempenho_ambiental/da_76_2010_cen_term.pdf

http://www.apambiente.pt/_zdata/Instrumentos/GestaoAmbiental/EMAS/DA/99/13.pdf


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jul 2015 às 20:15)

Brunomc disse:


> Praia de S.torpes ( parte sul )
> A água estava nos 19ºC segundo as informações do Hidrográfico mas achei mais quente devido à proximidade da Central Termoeléctrica, aqui é sempre um factor a ter em conta



Ha muito tempo que oiço falar que na praia de Sao Torpes na zona da central termoelectrica agua ronda os 26ºC, o que sempre me causou alguma curiosidade, como será a vida marinha na zona?


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2015 às 21:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ha muito tempo que oiço falar que na praia de Sao Torpes na zona da central termoelectrica agua ronda os 26ºC, o que sempre me causou alguma curiosidade, como será a vida marinha na zona?



Numa visita de estudo, à referida central há uns 5 anos atrás, quando andava na UALG, os responsáveis pela central, falavam de 24ºC a 27ºC no Verão, bem mais quente do que no Algarve e que muita gente desconhece.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 23:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ha muito tempo que oiço falar que na praia de Sao Torpes na zona da central termoelectrica agua ronda os 26ºC, o que sempre me causou alguma curiosidade, como será a vida marinha na zona?



Penso que a resposta mais simples, na minha opinião e dentro dos meus poucos conhecimentos de biologia marinha, é... não "será"! Para uma região em que a vida marinha está habituada a certas temperaturas, uma subida de vários graus como esta mata ou afasta uma grande parte das espécies autóctones. Poder-se-ia pensar o contrário, mas para isso era preciso que espécies de águas "tropicais" emigrassem até àquele preciso local. Já sem falar que a emissão das águas quentes do arrefecimento da central não é constante.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 23:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Numa visita de estudo, à referida central há uns 5 anos atrás, quando andava na UALG, os responsáveis pela central, falavam de 24ºC a 27ºC no Verão, bem mais quente do que no Algarve e que muita gente desconhece.



Sim, o máximo que alguma vez experimentei no sotavento foi 26ºC e era uma sopa de algas e alforrecas trazidas pelo sueste típico. Só raramente havia água quente e límpida, mas também apanhei, 24º-25ºC e azulinha que parecia uma piscina.

No relatório de 2013, são indicados aqueles 3ºC de aumento médio dos vários níveis, isso quer dizer que haverá níveis em que o aumento é maior, talvez à superfície, o que no verão pode levar a água de 20-21ºC normais para esses valores.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jul 2015 às 23:29)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Numa visita de estudo, à referida central há uns 5 anos atrás, quando andava na UALG, os responsáveis pela central, falavam de 24ºC a 27ºC no Verão, bem mais quente do que no Algarve e que muita gente desconhece.



Ha uns 10 anos atrás, coicidiu uma ida de férias a Manta Rota, e apanhei a agua a 24/25ºC, dificilmente em Portugal conseguirei apanhar os 27ºC que apanhei na costa NE da Sardenha, até o corpo saia bem morno da água.


----------



## AnDré (20 Jul 2015 às 02:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ha muito tempo que oiço falar que na praia de Sao Torpes na zona da central termoelectrica agua ronda os 26ºC, o que sempre me causou alguma curiosidade, como será a vida marinha na zona?



Dentro daqueles dois canais e imediatamente após as redes há centenas, para não falar de milhares, de taínhas de boca aberta. 

Do lado da praia, e junto às rochas que compõem o canal, a água é quente, tipo termas. 
À medida que nos afastamos das rochas, a temperatura da água desce exponencialmente.
No meio da praia já não se sente grande diferença de temperatura.


----------



## Brunomc (20 Jul 2015 às 19:16)

AnDré disse:


> Dentro daqueles dois canais e imediatamente após as redes há centenas, para não falar de milhares, de taínhas de boca aberta.



Ontem vi lá muitas, é o que não falta por lá


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jul 2015 às 20:58)

AnDré disse:


> Dentro daqueles dois canais e imediatamente após as redes há centenas, para não falar de milhares, de taínhas de boca aberta.
> 
> Do lado da praia, e junto às rochas que compõem o canal, a água é quente, tipo termas.
> À medida que nos afastamos das rochas, a temperatura da água desce exponencialmente.
> No meio da praia já não se sente grande diferença de temperatura.



Interessante, tainhas, pois claro, "peixe da guerra" vai lá vai, aguenta tudo.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jul 2015 às 21:06)

Mesmo no lá ao fundo do mediterrâneo, costa (paradísica) turca estamos assim:


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jul 2015 às 21:25)

Fraca nortada?  Águas mais frias? O facto é que cintinuam frequentes os dias com nevoeiros e neblinas ao longo de grande parte da costa ocidental. Sagres estava assim ao final desta tarde:





Live Webcam Martinhal Beeach


E no Sat24 pelas 20h35:





SAT24


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jul 2015 às 22:03)

Gerofil disse:


> Fraca nortada?  Águas mais frias? O facto é que cintinuam frequentes os dias com nevoeiros e neblinas ao longo de grande parte da costa ocidental. Sagres estava assim ao final desta tarde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A nortada dos proximos dias vai limpar isso.


----------



## StormRic (20 Jul 2015 às 23:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> A nortada dos proximos dias vai limpar isso.



Mas às vezes mantém a nebulosidade baixa/nevoeiros de encontro aos obstáculos, Boa Viagem, Sintra, Espichel, Sagres. Depende se fôr mesmo norte, e nesse caso limpa mesmo, ou levemente noroeste.


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Jul 2015 às 11:37)

Navio de passageiros *VENTURA* está em Leixões
http://www.marinetraffic.com/pt/ais...476/mmsi:310562000/imo:9333175/vessel:VENTURA

Fotos da webcam





Gigante 










Tem hora de partida para Corunha prevista para as 16:30h


----------



## StormRic (23 Jul 2015 às 19:05)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Navio de passageiros *VENTURA* está em Leixões



Vi-o a saír ontem a barra ao fim da tarde. É um dos navios de cruzeiro que visitam mais frequentemente os nossos portos, a foto de apresentação é no Tejo.
Embora não seja dos maiores, é dos mais "maciços" e impressiona por isso mesmo.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Ago 2015 às 21:31)

*Quatro jovens salvos do mar de Esposende pelos nadadores-salvadores*

Quatro jovens foram ontem, terça-feira, resgatados com vida, do mar na praia do Farol, em Esposende. Por volta das 11h00 de terça-feira, os quatro jovens, com idades entre os 11 e os 17 anos, estavam a tomar banho no mar com água pela cintura e sob vigilância de um adulto, mas a forte corrente e as *marés vivas* levou-os a ficar rapidamente em situação de perigo.

http://www.jornaldigital.com/noticias.php?noticia=46143


*Desalojan las playas del Orzán y Riazor a causa de la marea viva*

La policía local empezó cerrando la zona de las Esclavas y todos los arenales de la ciudad tienen bandera roja. La *marea viva* se está «comiendo» la playa del Orzán y Riazor. La policía local está deslajando a los bañistas con el fin de que evitar que queden atrapados por el agua. Y es que la subida de la marea está cubriendo toda la arena. El desalojo comenzó por la zona de las Esclavas, que ya está cerrada.

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/notici...-causa-marea-viva/00031438706852517508271.htm


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2015 às 00:17)

Gerofil disse:


> Quatro jovens foram ontem, terça-feira, resgatados com vida, do mar na praia do Farol, em Esposende. Por volta das 11h00 de terça-feira, os quatro jovens, com idades entre os 11 e os 17 anos, estavam a tomar banho no mar com água pela cintura e sob vigilância de um adulto, mas a forte corrente e as *marés vivas* levou-os a ficar rapidamente em situação de perigo.



A maré ainda estava a vazar faltando cerca de hora e meia para a baixa-mar que sendo de Lua cheia mesmo assim já não era das de maior amplitude. A corrente de vazante estaria muito forte provavelmente embora a ondulação não fosse significativa.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2015 às 19:07)

Ao final da manhã, na Praia do Abano, Alcabideche (Cascais), caiu uma viatura por volta das 12:42, sem ocupantes, felizmente.






Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/bombeirosdealcabideche?fref=photo


----------



## PedroAfonso (8 Ago 2015 às 22:13)

Mas não nos desviemos da questão essencial, que é o facto de a água estar um gelo. Fazer doer pés, tornozelos e mãos? Oi?


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2015 às 02:09)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Mas não nos desviemos da questão essencial, que é o facto de a água estar um gelo. Fazer doer pés, tornozelos e mãos? Oi?



 onde? Qual água?


----------



## PedroAfonso (9 Ago 2015 às 12:43)

Costa da Caparica, ontem.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2015 às 14:12)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Mas não nos desviemos da questão essencial, que é o facto de a água estar um gelo. Fazer doer pés, tornozelos e mãos? Oi?


Tenho ido todos os anos e está sempre assim. Ainda me lembro de ás vezes ver a água do mar a 14ºC no Verão. Se não me engano acho que os 17ºC é a temperatura normal para a época.


----------



## Brunomc (10 Ago 2015 às 14:27)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Tenho ido todos os anos e está sempre assim. Ainda me lembro de ás vezes ver a água do mar a 14ºC no Verão. Se não me engano acho que os 17ºC é a temperatura normal para a época.



O ano passado houve uns dias que chegou aos 21ºC, isto em Setembro se não estou enganado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Ago 2015 às 15:16)

Brunomc disse:


> O ano passado houve uns dias que chegou aos 21ºC, isto em Setembro se não estou enganado.


Sim, em Outubro também me lembro de estar muito quente tipo 20ºC


----------



## Ricardo Martins (12 Ago 2015 às 14:46)

Não sei se estou no local mais correto para fazer esta pergunta, mas cá vai.
Pessoal ligado ao Surf, já alguém reparou na placa existente na praia de Magoito que impede a prática de surf?
Será verdadeira? Ou artimanha do chico-espertismo que se vai vendo hoje em dia?
Estranho ver que a escola de surf local dê as suas aulas mesmo à frente do tal sinal... Parece que a moda também pegou cá para baixo...


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2015 às 17:45)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> Não sei se estou no local mais correto para fazer esta pergunta, mas cá vai.
> Pessoal ligado ao Surf, já alguém reparou na placa existente na praia de Magoito que impede a prática de surf?
> Será verdadeira? Ou artimanha do chico-espertismo que se vai vendo hoje em dia?
> Estranho ver que a escola de surf local dê as suas aulas mesmo à frente do tal sinal... Parece que a moda também pegou cá para baixo...



Só vendo o aspecto da placa. Aparece nalguma webcam?


----------



## Vitor TT (19 Ago 2015 às 23:57)

E hoje pelos vistos é o dia mundial do fotógrafo ( espero que inclua os amadores como eu ) e eu que sou um "ganda" fotógrafo  de carregar no gatilho, e nem de propósito, ontem ( terça feira ) fui fazer a habitual volta ao litoral Alentejano, bom penso já ser mais Algarvio, precisamente entre Aljezur a Carrapateira, resolvi presentear para quem aprecia, umas imagens desta fenomenal costa, vou colocar neste tópico por ser praticamente com o mar e praia em grande plano,





































espero que gostem .


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Ago 2015 às 00:33)

Impossivel não gostar, ou ficar indiferente, é uma costa belissima.
Conheço a Carrapateira, Ponta da Atalaia e Montes Clérigos, mas infelizmente nunca fui á praia da Arrifana( muito bem retratada na 5ªfoto), espero conhecer um dia.


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2015 às 00:33)

Vitor TT disse:


> E hoje pelos vistos é o dia mundial do fotógrafo ( espero que inclua os amadores como eu ) e eu que sou um "ganda" fotógrafo  de carregar no gatilho, e nem de propósito, ontem ( terça feira ) fui fazer a habitual volta ao litoral Alentejano, bom penso já ser mais Algarvio, precisamente entre Aljezur a Carrapateira, resolvi presentear para quem aprecia, umas imagens desta fenomenal costa, vou colocar neste tópico por ser praticamente com o mar e praia em grande plano,



Só há uma coisa a dizer... 

Não estraguem isto, nunca!


----------



## SMOL25 (20 Ago 2015 às 19:36)

Este ano que se passa com temperatura da agua no Algarve?  Zona de albufeira  tem tido agua mais  agradável  que zona  de Tavira/Montegordo...


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Ago 2015 às 12:34)

SMOL25 disse:


> Este ano que se passa com temperatura da agua no Algarve?  Zona de albufeira  tem tido agua mais  agradável  que zona  de Tavira/Montegordo...



 Na zona de Tavira a temperatura da água tem estado cerca de 2ºC superior a Albufeira .

Repara no mapa de temperaturas para hoje


----------



## SMOL25 (21 Ago 2015 às 18:21)

Vou para Altura amanha e tenho seguido a temperatura da agua atraves da aplicação  praia em directo da Vodafone!  Talvez me esteja a induzir em erro então.


----------



## homem do mar (22 Ago 2015 às 21:19)

SMOL25 disse:


> Vou para Altura amanha e tenho seguido a temperatura da agua atraves da aplicação  praia em directo da Vodafone!  Talvez me esteja a induzir em erro então.


Não te fies nessa aplicação da Vodafone que não é de total fiabilidade


----------



## SMOL25 (22 Ago 2015 às 21:21)

Ok. Pensei que fosse... onde se pode acompanhar isso?


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Ago 2015 às 22:39)

SMOL25 disse:


> Ok. Pensei que fosse... onde se pode acompanhar isso?


IPMA tem milhares de informações sobre o  mar, bem como a beachcam. Basta escolheres a praia ou região.


----------



## james (23 Ago 2015 às 23:05)

Esta noite , o mar esta muito agitado , ouço bem de minha casa o barulho da ondulação .  Para matar saudades dos grandes temporais de inverno , quando parece que o mar vai levar tudo a frente .


----------



## PedroAfonso (24 Ago 2015 às 15:01)

Uma anedota a praia na Costa este ano. Se não é da água a 16º é da nortada forte. Se não é da nortada forte nem da água a 16º é das alforrecas.


----------



## homem do mar (24 Ago 2015 às 19:36)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Uma anedota a praia na Costa este ano. Se não é da água a 16º é da nortada forte. Se não é da nortada forte nem da água a 16º é das alforrecas.


Na praia de São Martinho do Porto não tens alforrecas e a temperatura da água está agradável


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Ago 2015 às 20:22)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Uma anedota a praia na Costa este ano. Se não é da água a 16º é da nortada forte. Se não é da nortada forte nem da água a 16º é das alforrecas.


Nesta última semana e na anterior tem vindo a aquecer e está mesmo nos 20ºC em algumas praias de Lisboa e Almada


----------



## Agreste (24 Ago 2015 às 21:23)

1-Amoreira mar
2-Carriagem
3- (Varreu-se o nome deste lugar mas sei que estão umas âncoras pertencentes a um Vapor alemão que se afundou algures em 1904 ou 1906).
4-Pipa, Fonte Santa, Atalaia
5-Arrifana
6-Barranco do Canal
7-Vale Figueiras
8-um recanto antes do areal da Bordeira. 
9-Bordeira mar
10-Bordeira ribeira
11-Amado


----------



## Jorge_scp (24 Ago 2015 às 22:56)

Agreste disse:


> 1-Amoreira mar
> 2-Carriagem
> 3- (Varreu-se o nome deste lugar mas sei que estão umas âncoras pertencentes a um Vapor alemão que se afundou algures em 1904 ou 1906).
> 4-Pipa, Fonte Santa, Atalaia
> ...



Estou a ver que tenho de colocar aqui umas fotos de locais nessa costa mais difíceis de saber o nome ;-)

A 3a foto é tirada na falésia por cima da *Fateixa*, apesar de ser a vista para a Pipa/Fonte Santa/Atalaia como dizes para a foto 4.


----------



## Agreste (25 Ago 2015 às 00:15)

Correto Jorge. 

Tem um certo encanto mas na verdade nunca gostei muito da Arrifana...


----------



## Jorge_scp (25 Ago 2015 às 02:36)

Aqui vão algumas fotos minhas daquela magnífica costa, e um desafio para o Agreste:

Praia Vale dos Homens (Vista Norte da Ponta da Guarda)






Praia das Saínhas (Vista Sul da Ponta da Guarda)





Palmeirinha (Vale da Telha)





Parede (Vista Sul em direcção à Palmeirinha/Arrifana)





Parede (Vista Norte em direcção à Atalaia - última pedra ao fundo)





Palmeirinha (Vista para Sul, ao fundo Pedra da Carranca antes da baía da Arrifana)





Cama do Preiro, algures entre Vale dos Homens/saínhas e Carriagem





Ponta Ruiva (Vila do Bispo)





Malhão do Infante, ao fundo as pedras chama-se Tábuas (Vila do Bispo)


----------



## Agreste (25 Ago 2015 às 18:29)

Aqui já não tenho tanta certeza porque muitos dos locais têm os nomes dos leixões (rochas, baixios). 

1-Samouqueira
4-Baía dos Tiros


----------



## Jorge_scp (25 Ago 2015 às 19:01)

Agreste disse:


> Aqui já não tenho tanta certeza porque muitos dos locais têm os nomes dos leixões (rochas, baixios).
> 
> 1-Samouqueira
> 4-Baía dos Tiros



Bem me parecia que ia ser mais difícil! Já editei o post com as fotos com os respectivos nomes. Confesso que a 4ª foto faz realmente lembrar a ponta que se vai a pé por cima da falésia na Baía dos Tiros, mas não coloquei fotos dessa zona apesar de ir muito para aí também.


----------



## Agreste (25 Ago 2015 às 20:37)

de Aljezur a Odeceixe não há muitas praias com rebolos como aparecem na ultima foto... são quase todas com baixios rochosos. Depois também há a dificuldade de uma boa parte das fotos serem com maré cheia ou mar de inverno o que esconde as pedras que se conhecem melhor do marisco. 

Não era nada fácil.


----------



## Jorge_scp (25 Ago 2015 às 23:46)

Agreste disse:


> de Aljezur a Odeceixe não há muitas praias com rebolos como aparecem na ultima foto... são quase todas com baixios rochosos. Depois também há a dificuldade de uma boa parte das fotos serem com maré cheia ou mar de inverno o que esconde as pedras que se conhecem melhor do marisco.
> 
> Não era nada fácil.



As duas últimas fotos já não pertecem ao concelho de Aljezur e sim a Vila do Bispo.

Sim, confesso que não era fácil a identificação! A zona entre Aljezur e Odeceixe onde há praias apenas de rebolos (permanentemente sem areia) é precisamente entre a Atalaia e a Arrifana, e depois entre a Baía dos Tiros até 2 ou 3 baías a sul da Praia de Odeceixe. Tudo locais espectaculares para quem gosta da natureza no seu esplendor, intocada pelo homem. Já tive o privilégio de ter estado em todas as praias, baías e recantos, da costa entre Odeceixe e Vale Figueiras, com mais uns pozinhos aqui e ali em Vila do Bispo. Sempre a passear, pescar ou a mariscar!


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Ago 2015 às 04:04)

Na passada segunda feira (24/08/2015) estive de visita à praia de Troia. Esteve um bom dia para banhos apesar do vento moderado do quadrante Oeste que dificultava a entrada na água, já para quem preferia os banhos de sol não teve muita sorte, principalmente até meio da tarde com os estratocumulos a tornarem intermitente a passagem da luz solar. Levei uma sonda Auriol que também foi a banhos (os peixes pensavam que era isco) registando durante a tarde uma temperatura máxima na água de 21ºC depois manteve-se sempre nos 20.7ºC. Nesta zona há uma grande biodiversidade dada a presença da serra da Arrábida mas também dos pinhais mansos de Tróia, cheguei avistar gralhas-pretas na praia, havia também algumas alforrecas à beira mar com a cabeça separada dos tentáculos. Apareceu ainda uma gaivota de cabeça preta (que nesta altura não tem coloração preta devido à época do ano) de terras francesas. Mas falando em aves esta praia foi invadida por dezenas de pardais, que ao estilo de uns pedintes lá vão passando aos pulinhos rente às toalhas com aquela cara ternurenta, dizendo ''Não tens nada para mim? Uma migalhinha?''


----------



## StormRic (28 Ago 2015 às 20:54)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Na passada segunda feira (24/08/2015) estive de visita à praia de Troia



 lindas fotos, fico sempre deslumbrado com estas águas de Tróia e da Arrábida! Vejo daqui de Carcavelos a Arrábida e estes típicos estratocumulus que parecem rasar a serra e é interessante vê-los agora nestas fotos. 21ºC não é nada mau para a água, mas até pode subir mais. Todas estas aves já têm hábitos urbanos, estão acostumadas às pessoas e aos restos que às vezes apanham delas. A foto do pardal está excelente, uma nitidez e detalhe notáveis.

Não se avistaram golfinhos? Há seis anos que não visito esta região, a última vez que vi golfinhos foi em 13 de junho de 2009. Ficam aqui só estas fotos a relembrar, na esperança de alguém ter mais recentes:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/biodiversidade.2732/page-67#post-504290

Edição: movi as fotos para o tópico da biodiversidade, pois aqui estavam deslocadas no tempo.

Mas quando avistarem este ano, no Sado ou no Tejo ou noutro lugar, aqui fica actual.


----------



## StormRic (28 Ago 2015 às 21:00)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Aqui vão algumas fotos minhas daquela magnífica costa



 é deslumbrante mesmo esta costa! Façam um tópico do sudoeste! Belas fotos!


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Ago 2015 às 21:15)

StormRic disse:


> lindas fotos, fico sempre deslumbrado com estas águas de Tróia e da Arrábida! Vejo daqui de Carcavelos a Arrábida e estes típicos estratocumulus que parecem rasar a serra e é interessante vê-los agora nestas fotos. 21ºC não é nada mau para a água, mas até pode subir mais. Todas estas aves já têm hábitos urbanos, estão acostumadas às pessoas e aos restos que às vezes apanham delas. A foto do pardal está excelente, uma nitidez e detalhe notáveis.
> 
> Não se avistaram golfinhos? Há seis anos que não visito esta região, a última vez que vi golfinhos foi em 13 de junho de 2009. Ficam aqui só estas fotos a relembrar, na esperança de alguém ter mais recentes:
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/biodiversidade.2732/page-67#post-504290



Obrigado pelos comentários StormRic! Também fiquei encantado com esta região, quer em termos paisagísticos quer em termos de biodiversidade e qualidade da água, fez-me lembrar as águas Algarvias, sendo que já apanhei águas no Algarve bem mais geladas que em Tróia.  Os pardais estão mais que familiarizados com as pessoas, só falta mesmo deixarem-se pegar. O que eu fotografei estava para aí a uns 30cm de mim a fazer pose para a fotografia. Foi pena não conseguir registar o momento do bando a levantar voo para perseguir o pardal que apanhou um grande pedaço de comida.

Os gollfinhos é que não apareceram, estive a tarde toda na expectativa de poder ver um deles a saltar à tona da água, mas não vi nada deviam estar todos envergonhados.

Entretanto o StormRic é que captou aí uns belos exemplares. Estão espetaculares as fotos!

Para uma primeira vez foi muito bom, espero poder voltar, e oxalá a água esteja semelhante.


----------



## Vitor TT (29 Ago 2015 às 00:48)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Na passada segunda feira (24/08/2015) estive de visita à praia de Troia. Esteve um bom dia para banhos apesar do vento moderado do quadrante Oeste que dificultava a entrada na água, já para quem preferia os banhos de sol não teve muita sorte, principalmente até meio da tarde com os estratocumulos a tornarem intermitente a passagem da luz solar. Levei uma sonda Auriol que também foi a banhos (os peixes pensavam que era isco) registando durante a tarde uma temperatura máxima na água de 21ºC depois manteve-se sempre nos 20.7ºC. Nesta zona há uma grande biodiversidade dada a presença da serra da Arrábida mas também dos pinhais mansos de Tróia, cheguei avistar gralhas-pretas na praia, havia também algumas alforrecas à beira mar com a cabeça separada dos tentáculos. Apareceu ainda uma gaivota de cabeça preta (que nesta altura não tem coloração preta devido à época do ano) de terras francesas. Mas falando em aves esta praia foi invadida por dezenas de pardais, que ao estilo de uns pedintes lá vão passando aos pulinhos rente às toalhas com aquela cara ternurenta, dizendo ''Não tens nada para mim? Uma migalhinha?''



Uma praia que apesar de estar relativamente perto de mim, há muito que não vou lá, gosto muito quando apanho a maré baixa e caminho pelos areais descobertos pelo mar, alias ainda estive durante estes dias que estou aqui pela margem sul, para ir até lá e agora por ver estas imagens fico com mais vontade de lá ir, tenho é de conjugar com as horas das marés para apanhar a maré baixa durante a tarde.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Ago 2015 às 01:21)

Pelos modelos, a nortada vai ser mais escassa em Setembro, por isso a temperatura da água não deve descer muito, deve seguir os normais de Setembro e Outubro que são os meses com a temperatura do mar mais alta na costa oeste. O IPMA a cada semana aumenta mais a temperatura do mar na página inicial.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Set 2015 às 21:44)

Fotos tiradas no passado domingo num sitio deveras conhecido na costa sintrense


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Set 2015 às 22:58)

Preparem-se para a tão adorada Nortada!  
Os dias serão frescos e água do mar ficará fria!


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2015 às 23:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> Fotos tiradas no passado domingo num sitio deveras conhecido na costa sintrense



 fotos super lindas! Que calmo estava o oceano, uma autêntica piscina, nem se vê a mínima rebentação nas falésias. Espectáculo as fotos do Espinhaço e Arribas Direitas, dava para tomar banho ali mesmo, o que é raríssimo.
Na penúltima vê-se o trilho de acesso a Assentiz; na última, estupendos detalhes da crista do Espinhaço onde até se descobre as ruínas do forte, uma construção militar antiquíssima.


----------



## Brunomc (4 Set 2015 às 15:31)

A temperatura da água do mar vai voltar a subir a partir de amanhã 
No Domingo em principio estarei por Sesimbra


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Set 2015 às 16:44)

Brunomc disse:


> A temperatura da água do mar vai voltar a subir a partir de amanhã
> No Domingo em principio estarei por Sesimbra


Sim é verdade, nortada desaparece e entra o precioso vento de SO.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2015 às 21:34)

Hoje, praia da Ursa (Sintra).
Quanto a mim, uma das maravilhas deste nosso país.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Set 2015 às 22:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje, praia da Ursa (Sintra).
> Quanto a mim, uma das maravilhas deste nosso país.


Muito boas!!!  Já tenho saudades de ir aí...


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2015 às 22:14)

Tiagolco disse:


> Muito boas!!!  Já tenho saudades de ir aí...



Obrigado, tens que lá voltar, está carregada de areia que é uma coisa louca.


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2015 às 22:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje, praia da Ursa (Sintra).
> Quanto a mim, uma das maravilhas deste nosso país.



 Sem dúvida! Belíssimas fotos! 

A sensação de imponência lá em baixo é sempre fascinante.
Está com mais areia mas ainda não chega para encher a enseada do Abrigo (praia do Gigante a norte). Não vejo a tubagem que esteve por lá, tê-la-ão retirado ou estará escondida no pesqueiro do Abrigo?

Boa areia na passagem para a Palaia, a sul, entre as sentinelas. As marés de hoje eram fracas, na altura destas fotos devia estar a vazar mas com pouca amplitude, deve ter ajudado a ondulação reduzida.

A ribeira da Ursa consegue quase sempre manter um fio de água todo o verão, mas está mesmo com caudal muito reduzido. Valem os socalcos do leito que ainda fazem umas poças e a água é limpa.
Mesmo no desfiladeiro da praia, a cascata saltava ou só escorria? Julgo que só devia escorrer pela rocha. O desfiladeiro devia estar cheio de areia quase até à cascata.

Subiste ao "Trono de Maraferama" (era aqui que se ligava o antigo arco duplo e que caíu no século passado, cerca dos anos vinte) desde a praia ou já tinhas descido o trilho por este lado?
As vistas desde este ponto são das mais belas e abrangentes.

A cor da água estava um sonho, que tal a temperatura?


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Set 2015 às 07:58)

StormRic disse:


> Sem dúvida! Belíssimas fotos!
> 
> A sensação de imponência lá em baixo é sempre fascinante.
> Está com mais areia mas ainda não chega para encher a enseada do Abrigo (praia do Gigante a norte). Não vejo a tubagem que esteve por lá, tê-la-ão retirado ou estará escondida no pesqueiro do Abrigo?
> ...



Obrigado StormRic.
Sim, a tubagem foi removida, não estava lá nada, finalmente!
O fio de água ( cristalina) da ribeira escorria de facto na zona da cascata, ainda assim é espectacular, respira-se natureza por tudo que é canto naquela zona.
Sim subi atraves da praia, sem duvida vistas brutais.
A água do mar estava boa, mas mais para tarde, possivelmente apos a entrada do SO, lá fez aquecer um pouco.
O dia estava tão espectacular de praia, que às 16horas/17horas ainda desciam pessoas a ursa para fazer praia.


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2015 às 18:33)

Aspecto da calma marítima ontem ao crepúsculo, na urbaníssima Praia das Moitas no Monte Estoril. O contraste com a natureza selvagem da Ursa, em vez das falésias temos arribas de betão e vidro, um triângulo de areia que na maior parte já deve ter sido depositada artificialmente e... uma gaivota (verdadeira) num rochedo (ainda natural, talvez). O poente e as suas nuvens e cores, ainda são naturais. O ambiente cosmopolita e de conforto material é real e surreal ao mesmo tempo, no mundo real.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Set 2015 às 21:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje, praia da Ursa (Sintra).
> Quanto a mim, uma das maravilhas deste nosso país.



Já agora fica mais um registo da Ursa.


----------



## Vitor TT (8 Set 2015 às 23:48)

StormRic disse:


> Aspecto da calma marítima ontem ao crepúsculo, na urbaníssima Praia das Moitas no Monte Estoril. O contraste com a natureza selvagem da Ursa, em vez das falésias temos arribas de betão e vidro, um triângulo de areia que na maior parte já deve ter sido depositada artificialmente e... uma gaivota (verdadeira) num rochedo (ainda natural, talvez). O poente e as suas nuvens e cores, ainda são naturais. O ambiente cosmopolita e de conforto material é real e surreal ao mesmo tempo, no mundo real.



É o contraste que por vezes escrevo, em tão pouco espaço em termos de distância temos desde o betão ás belas falésias naturais,

o triângulo de areia penso ter sido reposto de forma natural, como quase toda a extensão que faço de bike ou a pé, alias o mar devolveu muita da areia "roubada" no inicio do ano passado, dou um exemplo de recuperação, na conhecida praia de Carcavelos por ex. hoje é possível fazer toda a extensão do areal de uma ponta a outra e há dois anos por ex. mesmo na maré baixa, não era possível, lembro-me por duas vezes no regresso a Lisboa fiz o areal de bicicleta e tive de sair antes dos rochedos, hoje é possível passa-los, há um ano e pouco era bastante fundo, ver as ultimas fotos que postei de Carcavelos onde tem bastante areia,

alias as sucessivas fotos que vou tirando mostra claramente isso.


----------



## StormRic (9 Set 2015 às 02:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> Já agora fica mais um registo da Ursa.



Excelente! Deste a volta ao rochedo do Abrigo , e esta vista é perto do Arco do Beijo. Quando em 2012 se formou a praia nesta enseada, esse arco ficou a seco tal foi a quantidade de areia trazida pelo mar. Este ano não encheu assim.

Esta composição foi muito bem escolhida. Vê-se a escada de corda que dá acesso à Ursa mas que precisa primeiro de alguma escalada para se chegar à extremidade que ainda dista quase uma dezena de metros da água.
Não recomendo a ninguém a tentativa, a Ursa continua instável.


----------



## Vitor TT (20 Set 2015 às 17:03)

Umas das praias, com uma comparação entre a actualidade e possivelmente 1994/5,


----------



## StormRic (20 Set 2015 às 17:33)

Vitor TT disse:


> ficam umas imagens para ilustrar o cenário





Vitor TT disse:


> Umas das praias, com uma comparação entre a actualidade e possivelmente 1994/5,



 uma maravilha! Mais uma com que nos presenteias, obrigado Vitor!

Felizmente não detecto grande alteração nestes vinte anos, a não ser uma aparente proliferação do chorão das praias e os veículos a tentarem chegar mais ao pé. Mas a vegetação nativa mesmo assim parece resisitir e até mais densa em certos locais. Notório alguma secura, claro, temporária.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Set 2015 às 20:50)

Isto já vem muito atrasado, mas mais vale tarde do que nunca.

No final do mês de Agosto, houve uma preia-mar que subiu bem em Manta Rota... Não sei o dia certo, mas presumo que tenha coincidido com a super-lua.

Fotos de Manuela Gonçalves


----------



## Paelagius (27 Set 2015 às 18:43)

Paelagius disse:


> Pipocas utilizadas para simular o derrame
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## andre patro (27 Set 2015 às 22:19)

ontem na praia da fonte da telha deu há costa uma tartaruga de couro já morta, com cerca de 2 metros de comprimento.                                                    curiosamente no mesmo sitio da ultima tartaruga de couro que me lembre que tenha dado há costa pela fonte da telha a cerca de 7 anos essa tartaruga tinha mais de dois metros de comprimento e também já estava morta


----------



## andre patro (27 Set 2015 às 22:45)

a tartaruga que deu ontem a costa acabou por ser levada pelo mar


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2015 às 17:07)

*ÚLTIMA HORA

BOMBEIROS RESGATAM TURISTA HOLANDESA NA BOCA DO INFERNO*

Os Bombeiros Voluntários de Cascais resgataram, esta sexta-feira à tarde, uma turista holandesa, com cerca de 50 anos, que caiu sobre um rochedo, de uma altura de dois metros, em sítio de difícil acesso, na Boca do Inferno. A mulher, com alguns ferimentos, foi evacuada para o Hospital de Cascais, mas o seu estado não inspira grandes cuidados. Segundo disse ao Cascais24 o comandante João Loureiro, a operação de socorro mobilizou cinco homens e dois veículos, da corporação de Cascais, uma lancha do Instituto de Socorros A Náufragos, uma mota do INEM e, ainda, Polícia Marítima e PSP.

Fonte: http://cascais24.blogspot.pt/2015/10/bombeiros-resgatam-turista-holandesa-na.html?spref=fb

Tudo acabou bem,menos mal.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Out 2015 às 18:29)

*Mau tempo: Tripulantes a bordo de navio encalhado em Cascais colaboram com autoridades*

Os tripulantes do navio encalhado hoje junto à Marina de Cascais recusaram ser resgatados pelas autoridades, para poderem colaborar na operação de salvamento marítimo, informou a Marinha Portuguesa. O Tokyo Spirit, um navio petroleiro de 274 metros, proveniente das Bahamas, está desde as 12:00 encalhado na costa de Cascais. Os 22 tripulantes a bordo deram indicações à Marinha Portuguesa para não ser desenvolvida a operação de resgate.

DiárioDigital


----------



## Agreste (22 Out 2015 às 10:31)

primeiro campo de ondas favorável ao canhão da nazaré pode acontecer dia 27-28...


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2015 às 10:33)

Vejam em que estado está a Praia de Dona Ana. Neste momento um dos areais *mais feios* de Portugal. E as entidades responsáveis dizem que é um "reajustamento natural". Incompetência inacreditável.
E já viram aquele muro ou molhe ou lá o que é aquilo? Na praia que era das mais lindas do mundo.   (só me apetece praguejar, mas não posso fazê-lo aqui).

http://www.publico.pt/multimedia/vi...ervencionado-alvo-de-criticas-201510232310122

Reparem ainda que ficou assim garantida a intervenção periódica para repôr um aspecto do areal minimamente agradável para os turistas. Mais um negócio fechado.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Out 2015 às 10:44)

StormRic disse:


> Vejam em que estado está a Praia de Dona Ana. Neste momento um dos areais *mais feios* de Portugal. E as entidades responsáveis dizem que é um "reajustamento natural". Incompetência inacreditável.
> E já viram aquele muro ou molhe ou lá o que é aquilo? Na praia que era das mais lindas do mundo.   (só me apetece praguejar, mas não posso fazê-lo aqui).
> 
> http://www.publico.pt/multimedia/vi...ervencionado-alvo-de-criticas-201510232310122
> ...


Sugiro que vás ver o "muro" numa foto que está no tópico da biodiversidade, aí sim, vais ficar chocado...


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2015 às 10:58)

João Pedro disse:


> Sugiro que vás ver o "muro" numa foto que está no tópico da biodiversidade, aí sim, vais ficar chocado...



Vi uma vez e nem quero ver outra vez.... Só pergunto é: como é que se tira aquilo dali?


----------



## João Pedro (24 Out 2015 às 11:26)

StormRic disse:


> Vi uma vez e nem quero ver outra vez.... Só pergunto é: como é que se tira aquilo dali?


Pois... é que é tão mau que nem dá para acreditar que é real! 
Tirar não é difícil certamente, desde que haja vontade política para admitir o erro, coisa que deve ser difícil de acontecer. A melhor forma mesmo era um levantamento público e uma campanha destruidora nas televisões contra aquele atentado - e que rolassem algumas cabeças -, mas tenho dúvidas que aconteça, o pessoal quer é areia para estender a toalha...


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2015 às 12:00)

João Pedro disse:


> Tirar não é difícil certamente, desde que haja vontade política para admitir o erro, coisa que deve ser difícil de acontecer



Exacto, o meu "tira" era menos físico e mais político. A minha esperança é que este outono/inverno traga ondas capazes de repôr a naturalidade do lugar outrora tão belo, só que isso tem péssimas consequências para outros locais.
Aquele muro vai estar na origem do descalabro que o mar vai fazer nesta praia. Por alguma razão aquilo foi e estava aberto pelo mar, há mais tempo, se calhar, do que aquele desde que existe _Homo "sapiens"_.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Out 2015 às 13:40)

StormRic disse:


> Exacto, o meu "tira" era menos físico e mais político. A minha esperança é que este outono/inverno traga ondas capazes de repôr a naturalidade do lugar outrora tão belo, só que isso tem péssimas consequências para outros locais.
> Aquele muro vai estar na origem do descalabro que o mar vai fazer nesta praia. Por alguma razão aquilo foi e estava aberto pelo mar, há mais tempo, se calhar, do que aquele desde que existe _Homo "sapiens"_.


Não me parece que aquilo saia só com a força do mar infelizmente. Pode ser que algum _Homo_ verdadeiramente _sapiens_ se chegue à frente!


----------



## Vitor TT (25 Out 2015 às 00:24)

Nã, nã, , aquilo ainda vai ter de dar para construir mais algum hotel de luxo, para ficar mais "in" com o mar ,

enfim, confesso que quando vejo estas "obras" começo a lembrar-me da costa Alentejana e do assédio que está sujeita para ser assaltada pelo betão, as fotografias e videos que vou fazendo ao longo da vida que servem para memorizar, espero que quando voltar a compará-las daqui a 10 - 15 anos e espero que mais, tenham muito poucas diferenças, Troia até Melides é um fartar de ver o betão luxuoso a tomar conta das dunas primárias e dos pinhais litorais,
mas espero que continuem como estão os pinhais litorais a norte da Nazaré ( que era para onde tinha ido hoje ) até perto de Aveiro, porque na zona de Óbidos - praia d´el rei o betão de luxo está a tomar conta de TODA a serra,
e a pouco e pouco se delapida a costa Portuguesa.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2015 às 20:35)

SST 24/10/2015

Anomalia positiva em toda a costa portuguesa, aliás, positivíssima a sudoeste! Diria que está aqui a causa das linhas de instabilidade.
Anomalia negativa bem nos Açores a convidar o AA para se posicionar a sul dos Açores e a impedir que depressões desçam em latitude, mesmo assim as frentes passam na mesma.


----------



## FSantos (26 Out 2015 às 21:29)

Jornalismo tipo faca e alguidar, sensacionalista e disparatado. Ondas gigantes? http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Nacional/Interior.aspx?content_id=4856298


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Out 2015 às 21:34)

Ondas gigantes, só mesmo na Nazaré,amanhã o canhão vai começar a carborar.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2015 às 10:22)

O canhão vai bombando! 







https://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/praia-do-norte/


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2015 às 21:50)

:


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Out 2015 às 22:12)

No Furadouro, o mar entrou terra dentro e destruiu um bar.  Andam-se a gastar milhões para proteger a costa mas para quê, o mar vai entrar e vai arrasar com tudo. A solução é recuar a linha de costa, enquanto atirarem milhões à rua, para protegerem uns barzinhos e umas casitas de pescadores.

Algum ano, vai ser as ilhas barreiras, começaram a deitar abaixo e o tribunal suspendeu por causa do Camaleão, algum dia o mar entra ilhas a dentro e até o Camaleão morre afogado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Out 2015 às 22:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> No Furadouro, o mar entrou terra dentro e destruiu um bar.  Andam-se a gastar milhões para proteger a costa mas para quê, o mar vai entrar e vai arrasar com tudo. A solução é recuar a linha de costa, enquanto atirarem milhões à rua, para protegerem uns barzinhos e umas casitas de pescadores.
> 
> Algum ano, vai ser as ilhas barreiras, começaram a deitar abaixo e o tribunal suspendeu por causa do Camaleão, algum dia o mar entra ilhas a dentro e até o Camaleão morre afogado.


Concordo! "Ah bora construir um paredão ainda maior, trinta e tal esporões e gastar milhões em areia e infraestruturas todos os anos!". E que tal recuar X metros, destruir casas, construir mais atrás, reconstruir as dunas e dar espaço ao mar? A longo prazo era a melhor solução.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Out 2015 às 23:03)

Bem a água anda bem quente, melhor que no Verão, dias seguidos de água do mar a 19ºC no litoral centro, 18ºC no litoral norte e 20ºC no sul. Diria que a anomalia positiva persiste, entradas de sul poderão ser um cenário de um futuro próximo


----------



## james (27 Out 2015 às 23:23)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Concordo! "Ah bora construir um paredão ainda maior, trinta e tal esporões e gastar milhões em areia e infraestruturas todos os anos!". E que tal recuar X metros, destruir casas, construir mais atrás, reconstruir as dunas e dar espaço ao mar? A longo prazo era a melhor solução.




A invasão da Costa pelo mar e um processo imparável,  só quando Se verificam anos mais calmos e que não há grande agitação,  mas bastam aparecer anos mais agitados, que o mar leva o que quer a frente. 

Estão a gastar - se muitos milhões para defender pequenos interesses,  que será dinheiro deitado fora. 

P.S. - Está agitação marítima poderá ser bom sinal,  muitas vezes em bons invernos ( para nos,  meteoloucos),  estás agitações marítimas precoces precedem um inverno rigoroso.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Out 2015 às 00:10)

james disse:


> A invasão da Costa pelo mar e um processo imparável,  só quando Se verificam anos mais calmos e que não há grande agitação,  mas bastam aparecer anos mais agitados, que o mar leva o que quer a frente.
> 
> Estão a gastar - se muitos milhões para defender pequenos interesses,  que será dinheiro deitado fora.
> 
> P.S. - Está agitação marítima poderá ser bom sinal,  muitas vezes em bons invernos ( para nos,  meteoloucos),  estás agitações marítimas precoces precedem um inverno rigoroso.


Então a Costa da Caparica diria que vai ser dos maiores fails da costa portuguesa, com o seu "ilustre" programa POLIS e o dinheiro gasto todos os anos. Daqui a uns 5 anos está tudo igual e sabe se lá onde a água pode chegar daqui a 20 anos. Aliás basta ver agora que já nem há areia! A costa da caparica levou com as consequências da construção de barragens (travão aos sedimentos) e a subida do nível do mar a ajudar! Para além de que nunca se dá espaço ao mar para invadir a terra em caso de tempestades, as dunas são quase sempre destruídas.


----------



## Jorge_scp (28 Out 2015 às 14:37)

Problemas em praias no Suodeste Alentejano e Costa Vicentina devido à ondulação de ontem.

http://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interior/mar-entra-na-praia-de-odeceixe-4859015.html


----------



## JCARL (1 Nov 2015 às 10:12)

A ver e seguir: Ondulação na Praia do Norte (Nazaré).

https://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/praia-do-norte/


----------



## karlussantus (6 Nov 2015 às 01:39)

Tentei procurar no instituto hidrográfico o registo histórico e atual da ondulação na Praia do Norte, Nazaré, mas não encontrei... Existe em algum sítio!?
http://monican.hidrografico.pt/default/monican.php


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Nov 2015 às 22:01)

Esta manhã, Guincho...praia unica.


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2015 às 22:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esta manhã, Guincho...praia unica.



Que linda foto! A neblina que tem andado por aqui também. Ontem no Cabo da Roca não havia nem uma aragem, um fenómeno, mas não se formou esta neblina, penso que terá sido só para sul.


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2015 às 02:24)

Porque o Queen Elizabeth é histórico, aqui fica o registo de mais uma sua visita a Lisboa, em tempo de verão verdadeiro de S.Martinho, mar calmo.

Chegada ao amanhecer:












Partida ao crepúsculo:







E aproveito e mostro uma primeira foto da Malhada do Louriçal no dia 28 de Setembro. Relembro que este lugar mítico situa-se na base do Cabo da Roca, do lado sul, e pela primeira vez recebeu areia. Nunca antes vi o Louriçal com areia nem conheço imagens de tal fenómeno antes deste ano. Ano de El Niño histórico, ano com mais nortada do que tínhamos em memória. Foi este constante vento que trouxe a areia e conseguiu que ela dobrasse o Cabo da Roca e se depositasse logo ali sobre as grandes malhas. O Ciclope ficou acessível também pela maré baixa extraordinária associada à Super-Lua, coincidentemente no mesmo dia do fenomenal eclipse lunar. E ainda uma calmaria do Atlântico que mais parecia um lago. Mais coincidências do que isto será praticamente impossível.

Ah, e faltava dizer que a fiel GoPro fez o seu baptismo de mar.


----------



## james (11 Nov 2015 às 19:54)

Nos últimos dias / noites,  o mar tem andado bem agitado,  e bem audível a agitação marítima noturna.

Será um sinal de mudança de tempo a médio prazo?


----------



## Paelagius (11 Nov 2015 às 21:03)

james disse:


> Nos últimos dias / noites,  o mar tem andado bem agitado,  e bem audível a agitação marítima noturna.
> 
> Será um sinal de mudança de tempo a médio prazo?



É por causa de um sistema de baixa pressão em desenvolvimento a NW do Reino Unido apelidado Abigail‬.


----------

